# Old Skool Kickin' Hivemind Thread Boi!



## Bront

Welcome to the new Hivemind thread.  Resistance if futile.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *Cue X-Files theme*



The Hive is out there?


----------



## Steve Jung

*smoke cigarette*
Is the old thread closed?


----------



## Bront

No, but it's that time to do so, and It's been my goal in life to start the new thread.

You know, perhaps I need to set loftier goals...

Nah.


----------



## Del

Vee despise yor capitaleest hive mind ... 

vait ..


----------



## Crothian

where are the opening whitisms?  we used to open the hive with cool things, filked out songs, ultra lame jokes, something cool.....


or we tried, but I think that failed a lot


----------



## Crothian

Del said:
			
		

> Vee despise yor capitaleest hive mind ...
> 
> vait ..




the hivemind is so communist though....


----------



## Crothian

Bront said:
			
		

> No, but it's that time to do so, and It's been my goal in life to start the new thread.
> 
> You know, perhaps I need to set loftier goals...
> 
> Nah.




ACtually, few people can make the truthful claim they have dsone this.  Your name goes down with legends.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Is there anything eerie about Eerie, Pennsylvania?


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Is there anything eerie about Eerie, Pennsylvania?




actually, there is.  THe city has one of those old school feels to it and I'm waiting for the dead of the lake to invade it


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> Your name goes down with legends.....




What we aren't saying is what legends it goes down with.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> What we aren't saying is what legends it goes down with.




Well, there is that.....


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> actually, there is.  THe city has one of those old school feels to it and I'm waiting for the dead of the lake to invade it



Dead of the lake?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

I think he is predicting the zombies to rise and take over the world from the living.


----------



## Steve Jung

Oh. Well in that case carry on.


----------



## Bront

Crothian said:
			
		

> where are the opening whitisms?  we used to open the hive with cool things, filked out songs, ultra lame jokes, something cool.....
> 
> 
> or we tried, but I think that failed a lot



Don't ask me, I'm new to this.  I just thought a change in the name might be entertaining.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Is there anything eerie about Eerie, Pennsylvania?



Nope, however, Indiana is an entirely different matter. Ever seen the show?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Dead of the lake?



Many. Many dead. 

Mmmmm.......brains....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I think he is predicting the zombies to rise and take over the world from the living.



Shaun?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Oh. Well in that case carry on.



<Shambles across the desert>


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't ask me, I'm new to this.  I just thought a change in the name might be entertaining.



You are going to change your handle?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't ask me, I'm new to this.  I just thought a change in the name might be entertaining.




Oh yes. Each name should be different.  They used to be parodies of song title, movie titles, common sayings, python sayings.

Some previous names on the boards I can find:
Members of the Hivemind Academy - The Envelope Please....
Oh Where, Oh Where has my Hivemind gone?
hive or dive?
Oh the pain! The pain!
The sun never sets on the Hivemind
womp bop a loo lop a womp bam boo
The all-new Hivemind Diet!
Rule Zero Day

And, of course, the Revolt thread.


So, go crazy when naming a thread.  It takes skill, thought, and evil.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Shaun?




Nope.  And I'm afraid Ash is feeling a bit under the weather.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <Shambles across the desert>




And suddenly, we have ventured into the weird west.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> So, go crazy when naming a thread.  It takes skill, thought, and evil.



Big Jack! Don't knock, just come!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Nope.  And I'm afraid Ash is feeling a bit under the weather.



May?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> And suddenly, we have ventured into the weird west.



Or is this the Lost Colony?


----------



## Bront

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Oh yes. Each name should be different.  They used to be parodies of song title, movie titles, common sayings, python sayings.
> 
> Some previous names on the boards I can find:
> Members of the Hivemind Academy - The Envelope Please....
> Oh Where, Oh Where has my Hivemind gone?
> hive or dive?
> Oh the pain! The pain!
> The sun never sets on the Hivemind
> womp bop a loo lop a womp bam boo
> The all-new Hivemind Diet!
> Rule Zero Day
> 
> And, of course, the Revolt thread.
> 
> 
> So, go crazy when naming a thread.  It takes skill, thought, and evil.



I figured I'd give credit to the older hive guard returning to the hive (In the most obnoxious way possable).


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are going to change your handle?



That would be confusing... to me.

I've been using this for...well, technicaly too long, more likely only 13 years.


----------



## orchid blossom

Bront said:
			
		

> I figured I'd give credit to the older hive guard returning to the hive (In the most obnoxious way possable).




It's the only way we know how.


----------



## Bront

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> It's the only way we know how.



Actualy I've been told cash works too.


----------



## diaglo

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy I've been told cash works too.



Cash is King


----------



## Desdichado

I really like this title better.  I just couldn't even open up a thread titled (relative ) of (feline/canine/bovine/ursine) (gendered) Hivemind thread.  Where in the world did that tradition start, anyway?  It was uglying up the OT forum.


----------



## Queenie

But hey, what happened to my cake! I get busy for a day...


----------



## Jdvn1

Why do people keep opening new threads? They don't close the last one until the new one is open, so if you never open a new one, the old one lives on. 

It saddens me, though, that Darkness didn't get to do his usual 'I'm the last post of the thread so here's a witty comment that closes this thing' post.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> But hey, what happened to my cake! I get busy for a day...



I've still got your cake, I kept it safe.


----------



## Eternalknight

Hello Hive.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I've still got your cake, I kept it safe.



 ... in your stomach!



Ho, Eternalknight.


----------



## Eternalknight

Damn it's been a while since I posted in a Hive thread!


----------



## Jdvn1

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Damn it's been a while since I posted in a Hive thread!



 Is that good or bad? Hard to tell, often.


----------



## Ashwyn

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Hello Hive.



Hey there. Long time no see.


----------



## Eternalknight

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that good or bad? Hard to tell, often.




Well, now, that is the question... 

G'day Ash, certainly has been a while hasn't it?  Good to see some familiar faces (or avatars...) still post here.


----------



## Jdvn1

No one can stay away from the Hive forever. It's constantly calling... beckoning... my precious...


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why do people keep opening new threads? They don't close the last one until the new one is open, so if you never open a new one, the old one lives on.
> 
> It saddens me, though, that Darkness didn't get to do his usual 'I'm the last post of the thread so here's a witty comment that closes this thing' post.



Actualy, after about 1200 posts, they'll close it pretty much anyway, so I just took a slightly preemptive strike.


----------



## reveal

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, after about 1200 posts, they'll close it pretty much anyway, so I just took a slightly preemptive strike.




USURPER!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

*shakes cane*
Bah. In my day, sonny, they closed down threads at 400 posts.  So if someone starts up a thread after 1200 posts, you'll like it!

Now get off my lawn, ya whipper-snapper!


----------



## Dungannon

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Hello Hive.



EK!  How ya been?  We've been trying to get the old school Hivers active again, nice to see you join us.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I smell cake.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I smell cake.




I smell pie.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

mmmmmm....pie.


----------



## Dungannon

Something isn't right.  Something is missing.  It's as if the Universe is just ever-so-slightly off-kilter.  I can't...quite...put my finger on it...wait...almost...just a sec...


A HA!  I got it!

We're on page two of a Hivemind thread and we haven't seen Storminator posting about too much drivel on the Internet as it is NOR have we seen a single Buffy quote.  Those things were staples, and we need them back.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Well, I've been recovering the 'spell list' for skade's character in my buffy game.  Sat down and went through all the threads.  Thank the gods I didn't have to go through a mass like Jon has.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

When I was searching for hivemind thread names, I found a lot of 'why do we allow the hivemind to exist' threads.  Funny to read.


----------



## Masquerade

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> mmmmmm....pie.




When come back, bring pie!


----------



## Dungannon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> When I was searching for hivemind thread names, I found a lot of 'why do we allow the hivemind to exist' threads.  Funny to read.



Now that we're back, I keep expecting one of those threads to pop up again in Meta.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Now that we're back, I keep expecting one of those threads to pop up again in Meta.




As did I.  You could always do a preemptive tongue in cheek posting of such a thread.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

The episode of Angel which my tapes have the beginning of cut off is on today.  Of course, I once again missed the beginning.  Damn world.


----------



## Dungannon

Tapes?  You tape them off of the TV?  I thought you owned the DVD sets for all those.


----------



## orchid blossom

We have all of Buffy and the first two seasons of Angel.  We ain't rich there buddy.  We'll get them eventually.

Maybe as wedding gifts.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I really like this title better.  I just couldn't even open up a thread titled (relative ) of (feline/canine/bovine/ursine) (gendered) Hivemind thread.  Where in the world did that tradition start, anyway?  It was uglying up the OT forum.



HEY!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that good or bad? Hard to tell, often.



Its b[o]a[r]d.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> USURPER!



What did he use syrup on?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> mmmmmm....pie.



Ooooh, floor pie.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, after about 1200 posts, they'll close it pretty much anyway, so I just took a slightly preemptive strike.



 They only close after someone opens a new one, actually. The mods are kind enough to warn and wait before that, usually.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ooooh, floor pie.





Oooo.... Moon Pies.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, floor pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo.... Moon Pies.....
Click to expand...


I was having a Homer Simpson moment, thank you very much.


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ooooh, floor pie.



It's a floor cleaner and a dessert topping. Mmm.

Hi, EK. Nice to see you around.


----------



## Queenie

Ok, Ashwyn, be a nice Teddy bear and share that cake!

Hi everyone else


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Ok, Ashwyn, be a nice Teddy bear and share that cake!
> 
> Hi everyone else



First the pie and now the cake! Join us in our quest for tacos.


----------



## Queenie

Tacos are yummy! But not if they have salsa on them or are mushy  :\ 

Time for a taco and fajita night!


----------



## Crothian

fajitas good....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Taco salad and fajita bread.

Yum.


----------



## Dungannon

Mmmmm, fajitas.  I likes the fajitas.  I prefer burritos to tacos, though.


----------



## Queenie

It's been a while since we made fajitas or homemade pizza. have to change that soon


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> It's been a while since we made fajitas or homemade pizza. have to change that soon



Oven baked pizza is teh goodness.

<wanders off to kitchen>


----------



## Queenie

I'm going to get hungry thinking about all this food! 

Cake and fajitas and pizza, oh my


----------



## Dungannon

Don't forget the Pie.   Just think, Q, in a few years you'll be teaching Peanut how to make all that stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> I'm going to get hungry thinking about all this food!
> 
> Cake and fajitas and pizza, oh my



Don't forget dessert, cookie dough Ice Cream.

Yum....


----------



## Dungannon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't forget dessert, cookie dough Ice Cream.
> 
> Yum....



I prefer peanut butter cup or mint chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I prefer peanut butter cup or mint chocolate chip ice cream.



I like all three, but the former is what is in the freezer.


----------



## Dungannon

Alas, my freezer is barren at the moment.  Friday can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Alas, my freezer is barren at the moment.  Friday can't get here fast enough.



Sorry to hear that. Guess all this talk of food does nae help.


----------



## Steve Jung

How easy it to bake a Key lime pie?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How easy it to bake a Key lime pie?



You got me, bub. I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Queenie

It's not hard to bake the pie. But you need some good key lime...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> It's not hard to bake the pie. But you need some good key lime...



Mmmmm.......key lime....

Don't forget the key.


----------



## Queenie

Breyer's Mint Chocolate Chip... *drools*

I can wait to teach Peanut to eat raw cookie dough


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Breyer's Mint Chocolate Chip... *drools*
> 
> I can wait to teach Peanut to eat raw cookie dough



I absolutely love cookie dough. It is one of my favorite things to eat.


----------



## Dungannon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How easy it to bake a Key lime pie?



Not nearly as easy as it is to buy one.


----------



## Steve Jung

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Not nearly as easy as it is to buy one.



Bah! After the shoo fly pie experiment, I need new vistas to conquer.   I had Breyer's chocolate ice cream with peanut butter. Mmm.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Bah! After the shoo fly pie experiment, I need new vistas to conquer.   I had Breyer's chocolate ice cream with peanut butter. Mmm.



Doesn't that get messy when you bake that in a pie?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I had Breyer's chocolate ice cream with peanut butter. Mmm.



That sounds absolutely delicious.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

So what have you all been doing without me to burn and dance around?


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> Doesn't that get messy when you bake that in a pie?



Not as messy as those darn blackbirds.


			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> So what have you all been doing without me to burn and dance around?



Not much. How about you?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> So what have you all been doing without me to burn and dance around?



Apparently a lot of baking.


----------



## Del

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> So what have you all been doing without me to burn and dance around?




I recently got back into the CFOX radio 99.3 fm rock radio station's good books. I used to help them with news gathering and stuff and they played a lot of my requests. Then last year happened. They wound up hot boxing the engine room in their building which is the tallest in downtown Vancouver.

But yay! No hard feelings anymore.

- Del Van Halen


----------



## Steve Jung

Del said:
			
		

> I recently got back into the CFOX radio 99.3 fm rock radio station's good books. I used to help them with news gathering and stuff and they played a lot of my requests. Then last year happened. They wound up hot boxing the engine room in their building which is the tallest in downtown Vancouver.
> 
> But yay! No hard feelings anymore.
> 
> - Del Van Halen



Hot boxing? What's that?


----------



## Del

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hot boxing? What's that?




Well you take the staff of the FOX and add generous amounts of weed smoked in a confined area.

Then the CRTC yanked their broadcast license after the fire crews were done putting out what I think was a fire. The station played nothing but this murky goth muzak for a month.

I bid them no ill will.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ouch. Goth Muzak?


----------



## Del

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Ouch. Goth Muzak?




As best I can tell. Goth Muzak 24/7 for a month. I didn't recognize any of the songs. Muddy and low volume like cheap 90's acid jazz.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Owie, sounds like it may be to late to save many souls from horrible torture now...


----------



## Del

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Owie, sounds like it may be to late to save many souls from horrible torture now...




Meh. I just turned my portable to JACK fm and the problem was solved. I dig the 80's tracks as it is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Del said:
			
		

> As best I can tell. Goth Muzak 24/7 for a month. I didn't recognize any of the songs. Muddy and low volume like cheap 90's acid jazz.



  :\ If I were in that situation I'd put on a pair of noise cancelling headphone and listen to 80s music.


----------



## Bront

Del said:
			
		

> Meh. I just turned my portable to JACK fm and the problem was solved. I dig the 80's tracks as it is.



JACK took over the local oldies station here in chicago, and pulled a marketing blunder.

Ads like "We play what we want" or "We don't care about your requests" or even "You listen to what we want" have sort of alienated the station.  Not to mention it was a favorite station of many Chicagoans.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wow, that was a heck of a blunder.


----------



## Bront

Apparently that's their national campaign, but it's not a great idea in chicago.  If it was just the "We play what we want" it might have been ok, but the others were a bit insulting to the public.

Sort of like forcing your MP3 playlist on someone.  You might like some of it, but you're never going to always agree, and it's always more irritating and noticable when you have it forced on you.

On a side note, when the Tsunami relief stuff was happening, one station offered to play *any* song you requested durring one day if you donated at least $5 to the Red cross (Or was it $50?).  You got a code that you e-mailed them, with your request.  As a result, they played Connie Frances, Dean Martin, White Zombie, Britney Spears, The Beatles, Elvis, and I think some Bach that day.  And amazingly enough, they had it all in house.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> On a side note, when the Tsunami relief stuff was happening, one station offered to play *any* song you requested durring one day if you donated at least $5 to the Red cross (Or was it $50?).  You got a code that you e-mailed them, with your request.  As a result, they played Connie Frances, Dean Martin, White Zombie, Britney Spears, The Beatles, Elvis, and I think some Bach that day.  And amazingly enough, they had it all in house.



What a wide variety of artists. That is pretty amazing.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Tapes?  You tape them off of the TV?  I thought you owned the DVD sets for all those.






			
				orchid blossom said:
			
		

> We have all of Buffy and the first two seasons of Angel.  We ain't rich there, buddy.




What she said.  I started watching Angel near the end of season 4, so I have a episode or two of season 4 on tape, and all of season 5 (save for the first five minutes of one episode).


----------



## Bront

I believe my father has every episode of Star Trek: TNG on S-VHS, almost all of them in order too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I have the entire series of the original Star Trek on VHS , TNG Season One vcds made from renting the DVDs from Netflix and seasons 1 & 2 of DS9 on tape, and season 3 on DVD. God I love Trek.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have the entire series of the original Star Trek on VHS , TNG Season One vcds made from renting the DVDs from Netflix and seasons 1 & 2 of DS9 on tape, and season 3 on DVD. God I love Trek.



Oooh, illegal copies... better watch out of the recording industry


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Oooh, illegal copies... better watch out of the recording industry



The only thing I copied was sesason one of TNG. The others were recorded off the tv. Anyway it is not like I'm making copies of my copies and selling them. That is what gets people in trouble. They are strictly for my own personal enjoyment.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Ok, Ashwyn, be a nice Teddy bear and share that cake!



/me shares the cake

A nice teddy bear is all I can be.  


			
				Queenie122 said:
			
		

> It's not hard to bake the pie. But you need some good key lime...



Like this?


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> So what have you all been doing without me to burn and dance around?



Other than missing you? Not a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*kicks the teddy in the assless chaps*  Well, I'm back!


----------



## Jdvn1

... Ouch. You could at least set him on fire after that.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *kicks the teddy in the assless chaps*  Well, I'm back!



Welcome back!


----------



## Kemrain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> teddy in the assless chaps



Did I start something?

- Kemrain the Back.


----------



## Kemrain

There was a car accident not too far from here. Someone was under a sheet. That usually means a corpse. And me without my pokin' stick.

- Kemrain the Morbidly Morbid.


----------



## Dungannon

Welcome back, Lady A.

_*torches the teddy in the Lady's honor*_


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Did I start something?
> 
> - Kemrain the Back.



You haven't kicked the teddy, you must not really be back...    And don't you normally start things in some way or another?


----------



## Kemrain

I'm playing with Hex colors.
I'm looking at Grays, first.
Trying to see what colors correspond to colors in Hex.
These all look like the same color, but they're not.
Going a little more reddish now. this is a nice understated red- useful for character dialogue when you need to color that. I'll have to remember this one.
This is a very bright color. nice orangey-red hue, but not quite Red. I doubt the untrained eye could distinguish the two easily. Un less, of course, you lined them up.
This looks interesting. A very Salmon-ey color. I don't like it, but it's a very grey-red. This is very purple. Deep purple. Heavier on the blue than the red.
This is a nice pale blue. I might use this color, too. Very nice on the black background.

this post is pointless. Just a little color experiment. What fun!

- Kemrain the Bored.


----------



## Kemrain

I don't kick Teddies. I happen to like Ashwyn. At least here. On Nothingland he's a [Censored]'s [censored] who eats [censored] [censored] and likes it.

But here he's a fine chap. And _in_ chapps, too.

- Kemrain the Playful.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Lady A.
> 
> _*torches the teddy in the Lady's honor*_



Woo!  Fire!  *dance's around sans attire in celebratory tribute*


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't kick Teddies. I happen to like Ashwyn. At least here. On Nothingland he's a [Censored]'s [censored] who eats [censored] [censored] and likes it.
> 
> But here he's a fine chap. And _in_ chapps, too.
> 
> - Kemrain the Playful.



Now I have to tell him you said that you know...and being that I have his messenger and am already talking to him...


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't kick Teddies. I happen to like Ashwyn. At least here. On Nothingland he's a [Censored]'s [censored] who eats [censored] [censored] and likes it.
> 
> But here he's a fine chap. And _in_ chapps, too.
> 
> - Kemrain the Playful.



And you would very much like me to eat your [censored].


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hehe...now see what I started?  Isn't that much better now...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have the entire series of the original Star Trek on VHS





I've got pretty much all of TNG, DS9, & Voyager on tape, though Voyager is the only one that is completely in order.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> And you would very much like me to eat your [censored].



 I was going to make a joke like, "Why would you take Kemrain's peanut butter sandwich?" but I couldn't think of a food that couldn't be turned into something bad.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was going to make a joke like, "Why would you take Kemrain's peanut butter sandwich?" but I couldn't think of a food that couldn't be turned into something bad.



That's because food is naughty.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That's because food is naughty.




Nothing naughty about kumquats.  They're wholesome goodness.


----------



## Quathia

yuck!!! you dirty kitty!

I cannot access Randomlings... stupid computer at work is mistreating me


----------



## Ashwyn

Quathia said:
			
		

> yuck!!! you dirty kitty!
> 
> I cannot access Randomlings... stupid computer at work is mistreating me



Poor Quathia. Would it make you feel better if I ate your [censored]?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I can make them naughty.  I can twist many things into naughtyness...


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I can make them naughty.  I can twist many things into naughtyness...



I can twist my nipples, is that naughty?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bad Ashwyn!  You know you don't have permission to be out of your cage and you only get the types of things that I deem it vital for you to eat.  Only I get to play with the Quathia.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Quathia said:
			
		

> yuck!!! you dirty kitty!
> 
> I cannot access Randomlings... stupid computer at work is mistreating me




Oh, I see. Call me dirty then.  See if I care.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Bad Ashwyn!  You know you don't have permission to be out of your cage and you only get the types of things that I deem it vital for you to eat.  Only I get to play with the Quathia.



Haha! You can't catch me! 

*takes off clothes and runs around naked taunting Lady Acoma*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Poor Quathia. Would it make you feel better if I ate your [censored]?




halibut?


----------



## Ashwyn

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> halibut?



Yes, hail the butt.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

respect the cruller, and tame the donut!


----------



## Dungannon

Okay, it's becoming clear to me that you children need some guidance and leadership in how to properly behave in a Hivemind thread.  So with that in mind...

_*picks up a pie and hurls it at Ashwyn*_

FOOD FIGHT!!!!


----------



## Wyn A'rienh

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How easy it to bake a Key lime pie?




Pretty easy.  And yummy.

INGREDIENTS:
5 egg yolks, beaten 
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk 
1/2 cup key lime juice 
1 (9 inch) prepared graham cracker crust 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIRECTIONS:
Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). 
Combine the egg yolks, sweetened condensed milk and lime juice. Mix well. Pour into unbaked graham cracker shell. 
Bake in preheated oven for 15 minutes. Allow to cool. Top with whipped topping and garnish with lime slices if desired.


----------



## Kemrain

Ahh, good old hive.. How I've missed you...

- Kemrain the Nostalgic.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> _*picks up a pie and hurls it at Ashwyn*_
> 
> FOOD FIGHT!!!!




Another reason why pie beats cake.  It's aerodynamic.

*sneak attacks Dungannon with some blueberries*


----------



## Jdvn1

... This is a great resource for random information, isn't it?


----------



## Ashwyn

Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> Pretty easy.  And yummy.
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 5 egg yolks, beaten
> 1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
> 1/2 cup key lime juice
> 1 (9 inch) prepared graham cracker crust
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).
> Combine the egg yolks, sweetened condensed milk and lime juice. Mix well. Pour into unbaked graham cracker shell.
> Bake in preheated oven for 15 minutes. Allow to cool. Top with whipped topping and garnish with lime slices if desired.



Hey there! 

*throws pieces of pie at you*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Tacos are yummy! But not if they have salsa on them or are mushy  :\
> 
> Time for a taco and fajita night!




Or cold.... 

Tacos good...... May eat at Taco Hell tomorrow before game......

I wish Taco Time was still around. They had MUCH better tacos!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> So what have you all been doing without me to burn and dance around?




Some weirdo who thinks he gets his rocks off beating people....   

I was at Dragoncon all weekend and am still recovering....

Sleep....good.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I believe my father has every episode of Star Trek: TNG on S-VHS, almost all of them in order too.




I've got most of them on VHS, all of DS9 and Voyager too. 
All in order. And includes broadcast order of the shows as my at the time bf just left the tape in for all those....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *kicks the teddy in the assless chaps*  Well, I'm back!




I betcha he was the old guy Richard saw looking at bondage straps at DCon this past weekend.... No wonder why Richard ran for his life, not to mention his sanity.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Another reason why pie beats cake.  It's aerodynamic.
> 
> *sneak attacks Dungannon with some blueberries*




Not to mention even more funny when smashed into someone's face...


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I betcha he was the old guy Richard saw looking at bondage straps at DCon this past weekend.... No wonder why Richard ran for his life, not to mention his sanity.....



*whaps you*


----------



## Wyn A'rienh

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Hey there!
> 
> *throws pieces of pie at you*




*dodges the pie and smoooooooshes a brownie in Ashwyn's hair*

Hi!


----------



## Ashwyn

Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> *dodges the pie and smoooooooshes a brownie in Ashwyn's hair*
> 
> Hi!



Mmmm, brownie. I'm your new best friend now!  

*gets a can of whipped cream and sprays it at Wyn*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Darth K'Trava
> I betcha he was the old guy Richard saw looking at bondage straps at DCon this past weekend.... No wonder why Richard ran for his life, not to mention his sanity.....






			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *whaps you*




Well, it *was* a logical jump since you like going around in assless chaps.....   And you should whap Richard instead of me since he was the one who told me about the old guy looking at the bondage stuff... If you can catch him......   

Since when did the Hive become a "hive of scum, villany and those who get off whacking others for the weirdness of it"?


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Well, it *was* a logical jump since you like going around in assless chaps.....   And you should whap Richard instead of me since he was the one who told me about the old guy looking at the bondage stuff... If you can catch him......
> 
> Since when did the Hive become a "hive of scum, villany and those who get off whacking others for the weirdness of it"?



I didn't whack you, I whapped you. There's a subtle, but important difference.  

And I never enjoyed the assless chaps1 Other people did. Too much.


----------



## Dungannon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Since when did the Hive become a "hive of scum, villany and those who get off whacking others for the weirdness of it"?



The Hive's _always_ been that.   

_*whips out duel icing guns and hoses down the room*_


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I didn't whack you, I whapped you. There's a subtle, but important difference.
> 
> And I never enjoyed the assless chaps1 Other people did. Too much.




Suuuuure... shift blame to others....   

Some people are weirder than the average gamer....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Suuuuure... shift blame to others....
> 
> Some people are weirder than the average gamer....



You got that right.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You got that right.




They must've been down to Dragoncon and thought they saw you with the assless chaps.... But unless your name is "Dana".... he's the only one I've seen there wearing those.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Aaaah.  Monty Python's Flying Circus marathon on BBC America.  I still think Digital Cable is silly, but it has its advantages.


----------



## Dungannon

BBC America rocks.  I wish I could get it without upgrading to digital.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They must've been down to Dragoncon and thought they saw you with the assless chaps.... But unless your name is "Dana".... he's the only one I've seen there wearing those.



My name is not Dana.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Suuuuure... shift blame to others....
> 
> Some people are weirder than the average gamer....



I can't help it that I am this bad!  Blame my mother, and all of my friends, and that speck of dirt on the ground...how's this for shifting blame?


----------



## Dungannon

I blame Piratecat!














it just _had_ to be said.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They must've been down to Dragoncon and thought they saw you with the assless chaps.... But unless your name is "Dana".... he's the only one I've seen there wearing those.



Um...we all realize that chaps don't actually have asses right?  I have chaps, real ones...no asses.  It is part of the design.  You are supposed to wear jeans though to cover that part, and the bit in the front...besides chaps do not feel good against the skin in soft areas...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I blame Piratecat!



Shouldn't we all?


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...we all realize that chaps don't actually have asses right?  I have chaps, real ones...no asses.  It is part of the design.  You are supposed to wear jeans though to cover that part, and the bit in the front...besides chaps do not feel good against the skin in soft areas...



It's fun to say assless chaps.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I would like to note you didn't ask how I knew how they felt in soft places...hehe...yay me!


----------



## Dungannon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I would like to note you didn't ask how I knew how they felt in soft places...hehe...yay me!



Some things man was just not meant to know.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I would like to note you didn't ask how I knew how they felt in soft places...hehe...yay me!



Somehow I don't feel the need to question those things with you.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Some things man was just not meant to know.



Good point, now if your name was Darth...  Or any other female from around here.


----------



## Dungannon

Ya know, if you're wearing chaps Lady A, they'd need to be flame retardant.  And I imagine asbestos _is_ a bit scratchy...


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Good point, now if your name was Darth...  Or any other female from around here.



People think i'm female, does that count?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

True, but horses and flames don't get along most of the time...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> People think i'm female, does that count?



No


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> My name is not Dana.




That's good. *whew*

He goes under the "weirder than the average gamer" category.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No


----------



## Dungannon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> True, but horses and flames don't get along most of the time...



You just need the right breed of horse.


----------



## Ashwyn

Dungannon said:
			
		

> You just need the right breed of horse.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was going to make a joke like, "Why would you take Kemrain's peanut butter sandwich?" but I couldn't think of a food that couldn't be turned into something bad.



So I could eat it, why else?


----------



## Dungannon

I was thinking more along the lines of this...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

>





			
				Dungannon said:
			
		

>



Ooh, pretty horses.


----------



## Dungannon

I've always been fond of Melissa Benson's art.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I've always been fond of Melissa Benson's art.



Yup, she certainly has talent.


----------



## Dungannon

Here's an awesome werewolf drawing of hers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Love that one. Its my favorite piece of hers.


----------



## Quathia

now kids, no figthing over who can eat my kumquat. I don't even know what the blasted things look like but I am sure we can all share and get along.

*throws kumquat pie at Lady_Acoma's horse*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Quathia said:
			
		

> now kids, no figthing over who can eat my kumquat.



Can I have a taste?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Quathia said:
			
		

> now kids, no figthing over who can eat my kumquat. I don't even know what the blasted things look like but I am sure we can all share and get along.
> 
> *throws kumquat pie at Lady_Acoma's horse*



I just LOVE that word....KumQuat....it is just the best word ever.  And I don't like to share my kumquat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I just LOVE that word....KumQuat....it is just the best word ever.  And I don't like to share my kumquat.



Awww. And here I was full of hope.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Dieties are allowed to be greedy.  Ask Quathia herself.


----------



## Del

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Dieties are allowed to be greedy.




Lousy tithes. A paladin has to give till it hurts.


----------



## Quathia

no they're not. that would only mess with their diet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Quathia said:
			
		

> no they're not. that would only mess with their diet.



Agreed. Even paladins have to eat.


----------



## Steve Jung

Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> Pretty easy.  And yummy.
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 5 egg yolks, beaten
> 1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
> 1/2 cup key lime juice
> 1 (9 inch) prepared graham cracker crust
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).
> Combine the egg yolks, sweetened condensed milk and lime juice. Mix well. Pour into unbaked graham cracker shell.
> Bake in preheated oven for 15 minutes. Allow to cool. Top with whipped topping and garnish with lime slices if desired.



Thanks Wyn. *slingshots big M&Ms everywhere*


----------



## Bront

Del said:
			
		

> Lousy tithes. A paladin has to give till it hurts.



So Paladins have to share their kumquats?


----------



## Del

Bront said:
			
		

> So Paladins have to share their kumquats?




15 percent of all.


----------



## Bront

Del said:
			
		

> 15 percent of all.



I thought they got rid of the 15% in 3rd?  Or is that only on non-fruit wealth?


----------



## Steve Jung

Maybe it's only on kumquats they can carry on their person and their mounts.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

And not the ones the bat around in the air?

*begins launching fruit with an aluminum bat*


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> And not the ones the bat around in the air?
> 
> *begins launching fruit with an aluminum bat*



Try a wooden one, You'll have less exploding.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> And not the ones the bat around in the air?
> 
> *begins launching fruit with an aluminum bat*



<raises plastic sheet over body>


----------



## Sniktch

Reactivating old implants must be bad for your health... either that or those 9 hour D&D sessions.

Hullo, Hive.  Sorry I've been absent, but I caught a touch of the flu and wasn't doing much of anything beyond sleeping.

Sleep, you bastard, you waste my time.

BTW, Joshua, I agree with you wholeheartedly.  The last thread title was an eyesore and it was hard for me to click on it.  I'm glad we're in a new thread...  although it looks like my fellow conspirators have gone a bit soft, I would have liked to see some more stick beatings handed out


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You know, _*I*_ happen to like those tites.

<whaps Sniktch with a stick>


----------



## Bront

I used to avoid the hive because of the titles, it was a bit... odd...


----------



## Kemrain

What's wrong with the hive titles? I happened to like Aeson's last thread.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Sniktch

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You know, _*I*_ happen to like those tites.
> 
> <whaps Sniktch with a stick>




I realize this  

*whaps Frukathka with a stick*

And when will you learn?  Your inferior implants prevent you from striking me  

I didn't see Aeson's last thread, Kemrain, but "Daughter of the Feminously Gendered Hive Thread" or whatever it was?  I'm very sorry, but to me that screams "I need to be beaten with a stick," to put it as nicely as possible


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What's wrong with the hive titles? I happened to like Aeson's last thread.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



I think something more origional was needed than copying a formulaic (SP?) name.  Of course, I complained about the one they renamed to keep you happy, but that was more of a "I think everyone is missing the hive" complaint than the name itself.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I used to avoid the hive because of the titles, it was a bit... odd...



 So wouldn't they match the inhabitants of the Hive?


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> I think something more origional was needed than copying a formulaic (SP?) name.  Of course, I complained about the one they renamed to keep you happy, but that was more of a "I think everyone is missing the hive" complaint than the name itself.



 How d oyou miss the hive? There's a Hivemind tag on the side of it. The title can be anything and if the tag is there it's a Hive thread.

- Kemrain the Tagged.


----------



## Sniktch

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How d oyou miss the hive? There's a Hivemind tag on the side of it. The title can be anything and if the tag is there it's a Hive thread.
> 
> - Kemrain the Tagged.




In the old days all thread titles included [Hivemind] at the beginning.  And yes, it is easy to scroll past it if you're used to reading the thread titles and not the category on the side...

*hits Kemrain with a stick*

Nothing personal, but I don't think I've smacked you yet.  And you were jes' a-beggin' fer it


----------



## Dungannon

1: HIVE TITLES SHOULD BE UNIQUE AND HUMOROUS.
2: HIVE THREADS, AND THE POSTERS THEREIN, SHOULD _NEVER_ TAKE THEMSELVES SERIOUSLY.

There, I think that covers the basics.


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> 1: HIVE TITLES SHOULD BE UNIQUE AND HUMOROUS.
> 2: HIVE THREADS, AND THE POSTERS THEREIN, SHOULD _NEVER_ TAKE THEMSELVES SERIOUSLY.
> 
> There, I think that covers the basics.




and I'd like to add the following:

3: ANYONE SUSPECTED OF TAKING THEMSELVES SERIOUSLY WILL BE BEATEN WITH STICKS.  REPEATEDLY.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I realize this
> 
> *whaps Frukathka with a stick*
> 
> And when will you learn?  Your inferior implants prevent you from striking me



Smiles and skips around the hive.

Okay, I can't hit you with a stick. Can I whap other members that joined after me?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*whaps Fru with a fruit covered aluminum stick*

 Are you trying to be someone else's initiate?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *whaps Fru with a fruit covered aluminum stick*
> 
> Are you trying to be someone else's initiate?



No baby, I'm all yours. Reowr, I like it when you're angry.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No baby, I'm all yours. Reowr, I like it when you're angry.



You just keep thinking that till I get my deity paws on you Frukathka...you just keep thinking it...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You just keep thinking that till I get my deity paws on you Frukathka...you just keep thinking it...



I'll never stop.


----------



## Bront

Mmm, flaming furball...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Mmm, flaming furball...



But only for Lady Acoma. The only woman I will ever love......


----------



## Kemrain

You should try loving a woman interested in your gender, Fru. Seriously, you'd have a better chance with a cactus.

- Kemrain the Hider of Cacti.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You should try loving a woman interested in your gender, Fru. Seriously, you'd have a better chance with a cactus.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hider of Cacti.



I know, I know. I'm a hopeless romantic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> and I'd like to add the following:
> 
> 3: ANYONE SUSPECTED OF TAKING THEMSELVES SERIOUSLY WILL BE BEATEN WITH STICKS.  REPEATEDLY.



 Are you joking?


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You should try loving a woman interested in your gender, Fru. Seriously, you'd have a better chance with a cactus.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hider of Cacti.



There's a picture I didn't care to see.


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought that cacti have really good fruit... if you know what I mean.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> There's a picture I didn't care to see.



You and me both buddy.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought that cacti have really good fruit... if you know what I mean.



Um, no I don't (Fortunately?)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought that cacti have really good fruit... if you know what I mean.



Actually, if you cut a cactus open about a quarter of the up from the ground you can find water in its husk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, no I don't (Fortunately?)



Most fortunate.


----------



## Bront

*Beats a lone Cacti with a stick*

Thought you could sneak up on me huh?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aw, but the cacti just wants to give you good cacti lovin....


----------



## Dungannon

_*offers Lady A a flaming cactus*_

Just for you, dear.


----------



## orchid blossom

Hey Dungannon,  what's up?


----------



## Dungannon

Well hi there, li'l lady.  Just sittin' at work, playin' on the Internet.


----------



## orchid blossom

And now Alex is awake and will take the computer away from me momentarily.  But since he is much more talented than I at posting for the sake of posting, you'll have someone to talk to.


----------



## Dungannon

Tell him he better bring pie.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Sorry, All I've got are bagels.  Lots and lots of bagels.

Good Morning.


----------



## Dungannon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Sorry, All I've got are bagels.  Lots and lots of bagels.
> 
> Good Morning.



_*looks at clock, looks at AO, looks back at clock, looks back at AO*_

You move to Hawaii and not tell us?  And gimme one of those bagels.  Got any cream cheese to go with 'em?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You should try loving a woman interested in your gender, Fru. Seriously, you'd have a better chance with a cactus.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hider of Cacti.




Ouch.

In more ways than one......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> There's a picture I didn't care to see.




Hey, cacti are phallic in shape.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*points* See she knows....somehow....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Simple observation.


----------



## Quathia

yulp. now you made me sit all tightly cross-legged


----------



## Dungannon

It's ok Q, it's ok.

_*hands Q a kumquat to take her mind of the cactii*_


----------



## Quathia

I want a cookie!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aw...here's a cookie.

*hands Quathia a kumquat and a cacti*


----------



## Steve Jung

How about a cookie made with prickly pears?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hey, cacti are phallic in shape.



And why are you particularly aware of this fact?   

Um, nevermind, I don't want to know   

*offers everyone Twizzlers to get minds off of Cacti*


----------



## Steve Jung

Ooh, Twizzlers. Thanks. These are shaped nothing like cacti.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, no I don't (Fortunately?)



 I mean that cacti have fruit. What else would I mean?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I can braid those twizler pull and peels...


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I can braid those twizler pull and peels...



I can tie cherry stems in knots with my tongue   

I could probably braid the pull and peels with my tongue, but haven't tried.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ouch.
> 
> In more ways than one......



I'll pas on makin' out with cacti, thank you very much. I learned not too through a Pauly Shore movie, or was it a Simpsons episode? Hmm, can't remember.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hey, cacti are phallic in shape.



Plus, flowers can bloom on them. Our two cactuses in the front of the house are in bloom.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Aw...here's a cookie.
> 
> *hands Quathia a kumquat and a cacti*



Hmmm.....what if science could splice a kumquat with a cacti? Quacti?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

You have to much free time...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You have to much free time...



Who me?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You have to much free time...



Many of us wish we had that problem.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Many of us wish we had that problem.



It is not a problem,it is a blessing. For me that blessing will be blown away with the January wind, as I'm headed back to college to actually do something productive with my life.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is not a problem,it is a blessing. For me that blessing will be blown away with the January wind, as I'm headed back to college to actually do something productive with my life.



And this is bad because?  I LOVE school, I wish I could be back in school...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> And this is bad because?  I LOVE school, I wish I could be back in school...



I'm not bad. I'm just saying that I'm going to miss the free time I have now. I love being here whenever the frell I feel like it.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not bad. I'm just saying that I'm going to miss the free time I have now. I love being here whenever the frell I feel like it.



What do you intend on studying?

I did the return to college, got a 2 year degree and then secured a good job.  I'm now one job removed, but my life is much better for the experience and the degree.  As much as work can suck, the right job can be a blast.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> What do you intend on studying?



I'm looking at majoring in psychiatry and/or history with a minor in writing/journalism.


----------



## Bront

I would suggest Psychiatry over Histroy for the job market, particularly if you intend to do more writing.  But, being an IT guy, that's more a gut feeling than any real advice.  Good luck either way, hope it goes well.

BTW, if you want to stick your head into the seas of blood, we had one drop out, and you could likely either take over the drop out or possibly create another "Existing" crew.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

God. I'm exhausted.


----------



## LogicsFate

Poor AO, least you had the strength to ressurect the Hivemind from a very long eleven hours


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Took most of my remaining exergy to do it, too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> God. I'm exhausted.




I am as well. Still recovering from the con and having to go back to work the day after I got home...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

I think I'm fighting something off.  I was overcome with diziness at work this morning about an hour before I was finished.  Managed to work through it.  I slept very late today and am still tired.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I think I'm fighting something off.  I was overcome with diziness at work this morning about an hour before I was finished.  Managed to work through it.  I slept very late today and am still tired.




That could be the case.... hope you get better.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Only feels like a CR1 cold.  Being a 3rd level poster helps.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Only feels like a CR1 cold.  Being a 3rd level poster helps.




Now all you need is a cleric....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Only feels like a CR1 cold.  Being a 3rd level poster helps.



Well that is no fair!  I have been fighting one that is at least a CR5 for about a week now!


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> What do you intend on studying?
> 
> I did the return to college, got a 2 year degree and then secured a good job.  I'm now one job removed, but my life is much better for the experience and the degree.  As much as work can suck, the right job can be a blast.




I went to a Technical College and got a Diploma. It has not helped me find a job. I'm thinking of going back for a degree. I'm not sure what I should go for. Do any of you have a suggestion? I have several schools to choose from and a number of areas to study. I am really bad at math so I think I need to avoid math heavy subjects.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

What do you like to do and what are your favorite pass times?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now all you need is a cleric....




No one ever wants to be the cleric, so I'm reduced to making my fort saves.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Well that is no fair!  I have been fighting one that is at least a CR5 for about a week now!




I'm glad I missed out on the "con crud" that a friend seemed to have ended up with...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> No one ever wants to be the cleric, so I'm reduced to making my fort saves.




We usually don't have that prob... I've played a few clerics and have had fun with them....   Neither were the main healer or was the "I'll heal you if I deem you worthy and I have time from handing out some major ass-kicking" type of cleric.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Speaking of which Darth, you owe me pictures!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What do you like to do and what are your favorite pass times?



Play games, sleep, watch TV and play games. 

My skill sets are mostly cooking and computers. Its so hard to find a job in the tech fields. I'm not sure I could be a chef. 

I'm thinking of looking into Criminal Justice. I'd like to find something where I feel like I'm helping people but not on my feet the whole time. 

I thought also about being a Special Ed. teacher. I have experience with special ed as a student. I spent k-12 in it. I'm just not sure going for a 4 year degree at 30 is the best idea.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm glad I missed out on the "con crud" that a friend seemed to have ended up with...



Speaking of "con crud". How was DragonCon? I could have gone as it turned out. I lost the temp job I was working. I didn't go because after two weeks of 12 hours shifts that I spent most of on my feet, my back hurt REALLY BAD.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> Play games, sleep, watch TV and play games.
> 
> My skill sets are mostly cooking and computers. Its so hard to find a job in the tech fields. I'm not sure I could be a chef.
> 
> I'm thinking of looking into Criminal Justice. I'd like to find something where I feel like I'm helping people but not on my feet the whole time.
> 
> I thought also about being a Special Ed. teacher. I have experience with special ed as a student. I spent k-12 in it. I'm just not sure going for a 4 year degree at 30 is the best idea.



For now have you thought of being a 911 operator?  But Criminal Justice might be really cool, and if you like kids maybe you could be a juvenile parole officer.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

I'm playing d&d. it's fun.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> For now have you thought of being a 911 operator?  But Criminal Justice might be really cool, and if you like kids maybe you could be a juvenile parole officer.



I thought about 911. The county I live in is always looking for operators. I thought about being a probation officer. I'm not sure if its any different than parole. 

I am still thinking about 911. its 12 hour shifts and that makes it had to go to school. People burn out in that job quick. I'll need something else to do.


----------



## Aeson

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> I'm playing d&d. it's fun.



Good for you. I so happy for you.

I played Friday night. My sorcerer got the killing blow with his dagger on the displacer beast the party had been fighting. Our fighter was pissed. Her player wasn't too happy either.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> I'm playing d&d. it's fun.




Sir O!  How ya been?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good for you. I so happy for you.
> 
> I played Friday night. My sorcerer got the killing blow with his dagger on the displacer beast the party had been fighting. Our fighter was pissed. Her player wasn't too happy either.




Yeah i'm havin fun. My druids badger is tough.


----------



## Crothian

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> I'm playing d&d. it's fun.




I keep hearing of this D&D game, please tell me more......


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Crothian said:
			
		

> I keep hearing of this D&D game, please tell me more......




Yeah, i'm playing a druid. Soon to be a druid/soulknife. the other player that showed tonight made a psion. Hopefully we'll be able to play regular every week and pick up a couple more players.


----------



## Crothian

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Yeah, i'm playing a druid. Soon to be a druid/soulknife. the other player that showed tonight made a psion. Hopefully we'll be able to play regular every week and pick up a couple more players.





Cool, always good to get into a game.  I'm taking some people through the giants...and they are a few levels to low for it.  I love this job


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

yeah, it's cool. Plus i get to use my newly setup dinning room/gaming room. Which i'm very happy about, when i moved in my gaming supplies a couple weeks ago i wasn't sure it would pay off.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Yeah, i'm playing a druid. Soon to be a druid/soulknife. the other player that showed tonight made a psion. Hopefully we'll be able to play regular every week and pick up a couple more players.



That's a cool build. Have you considered taking that into an altered Daggerspell Shaper prestige class?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's a cool build. Have you considered taking that into an altered Daggerspell Shaper prestige class?




Not really, but i have this cool vision of wild shaping into a Dire ape. animal growthing myself, and whooping but with my bastard sword shaped mindblade. Of course i'll need the natural spell feat for that, and i also plan to get leap attack. All in all i think it will be i neat character. Now you got me thinking about PrC's though...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ooooo...dagger spell....


----------



## Crothian

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ooooo...fire...




fixed that for you.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Not really, but i have this cool vision of wild shaping into a Dire ape. animal growthing myself, and whooping but with my bastard sword shaped mindblade. Of course i'll need the natural spell feat for that, and i also plan to get leap attack. All in all i think it will be i neat character. Now you got me thinking about PrC's though...



Too cool for school. I hadn't thought of mixing the two classes, but now I'm going to have to look at this option more closely.


----------



## Crothian

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> yeah, it's cool. Plus i get to use my newly setup dinning room/gaming room. Which i'm very happy about, when i moved in my gaming supplies a couple weeks ago i wasn't sure it would pay off.




I understand....I've got my gaming all set up but we game elsewhere....


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Not really, but i have this cool vision of wild shaping into a Dire ape. animal growthing myself, and whooping but with my bastard sword shaped mindblade. Of course i'll need the natural spell feat for that, and i also plan to get leap attack. All in all i think it will be i neat character. Now you got me thinking about PrC's though...



 That is a very cool idea. I need to play with that.


----------



## Del

"It's the eye of the tiger, it's the thrill of the fight! Rising to the challenge of our rival!!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Shouldn't you be playing with your studio? 

At work today a lady came in looking for stuff to stock a studio with. Her old studio was in New Orleans and is now in something like 6 feet of water.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Bah. sleepy bad.  It's only 1.  I should be finishing up my break right now.  I hate missing work.  Well, okay. I hate missing the pay, not the work.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Bah. sleepy bad.  It's only 1.  I should be finishing up my break right now.  I hate missing work.  Well, okay. I hate missing the pay, not the work.



 Fun jobs are cool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Bah. sleepy bad.  It's only 1.  I should be finishing up my break right now.  I hate missing work.  Well, okay. I hate missing the pay, not the work.



I hear that. What do you do for a living?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fun jobs are cool.



Fun jobs? Never heard of those. I need a fun job. I'll take any job but I need a fun one.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fun jobs? Never heard of those. I need a fun job. I'll take any job but I need a fun one.



 I think working in a bookstore is fun.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Can I have a fun job?  Please?  I used to have a fun job.



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hear that. What do you do for a living?




I hardly call it a living. Just your basic suck job working stock.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I hardly call it a living. Just your basic suck job working stock.



You are in stocks?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Heh. that'd pay much more.  but no, sadly.

I put up stock at a local grocery store.  I get plenty of exercise, but it is far from fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Heh. that'd pay much more.  but no, sadly.
> 
> I put up stock at a local grocery store.  I get plenty of exercise, but it is far from fun.



Well, at least you have a job. Some aren't so lucky.


----------



## Bront

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Heh. that'd pay much more.  but no, sadly.
> 
> I put up stock at a local grocery store.  I get plenty of exercise, but it is far from fun.



A job with an exercise program!  What a benifit!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, at least you have a job. Some aren't so lucky.




Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> A job with an exercise program!  What a benifit!



I had one of those a couple of weeks ago. I worked 12 hours and walked or stood for about 10 of them. Lost about 10 pounds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Maybe I should look for a temp agency in my area.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Heh. that'd pay much more.  but no, sadly.
> 
> I put up stock at a local grocery store.  I get plenty of exercise, but it is far from fun.



I used to do that.  I liked being the receiving clerk much better though.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe I should look for a temp agency in my area.



Seriously, nothing wrong with getting a "grunt" job at a retail store or such.  It's still money, and sometimes the discount can be quite nice.  I worked at Target for a month while I was between jobs last year, and the discount was worth almost as much as the pay.  Of course, I was there to supliment unemployment.  I'd try to stay retail and avoid fast food, but any job is generaly better than no job, and you'd be supprised how much your disposition changes.  I interviewed a lot better when I had that job than when I didn't, just out of feeling better about myself.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe I should look for a temp agency in my area.



It only works if they find you work. I've had all of the ones I worked with find me a job but they never work out. Give it a shot. It could work out for you.

Another concern. If you have any Katrina victims in your area. You might lose out to them when applying for a job. So many came to Atlanta and I hear they want to stay. That means more people looking for work. 

Don't get me wrong. I feel for them. I could not imagine what they went through.  I need a job almost as bad as they do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I am aware of "grunt" jobs and have had several in the past ten years. What I did at my last job is preventing from getting 'real' employment. I'm lucky I'm not behind bars, and I do not care to discuss it. Anyway, a temp agency might help me out as the Holiday season is drawing close.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am aware of "grunt" jobs and have had several in the past ten years. What I did at my last job is preventing from getting 'real' employment. I'm lucky I'm not behind bars, and I do not care to discuss it. Anyway, a temp agency might help me out as the Holiday season is drawing close.



Well, retail work is generaly legal.

Look around at both.  You can always say no.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Fun jobs usually don't pay well, though.  I know for a fact that fast-food workers, grocery store workers, etc make significantly more money than I did doing AI Research as a faculty member at the University of Maryland over the summer...Hopefully MIT will pay me more if I get a UROP here, but I doubt it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Speaking of "con crud". How was DragonCon? I could have gone as it turned out. I lost the temp job I was working. I didn't go because after two weeks of 12 hours shifts that I spent most of on my feet, my back hurt REALLY BAD.




It went pretty well. All of us had fun. I went around after my duty hours taking pics of people in costume. Saw the costume contest, which was fun to watch. Did alot of walking around all 4 days. My friend Richard had a blast, it being his first time going. He didn't like all the walking and waiting on elevators but he did get art jobs out of the deal!   

The con had to toss out this guy who tried to do a crazed postal worker with "explosives" strapped on him because he scared a mother and her kid. I briefly saw him after he'd gotten told by security to leave. 

Saw two Wookiees walking around. One of which went in to have something signed by, I presume, Anne McCaffrey, who is a sweet lady. Her son's nice too. They're great to deal with!   Even if her fans are a pain in the ass!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good for you. I so happy for you.
> 
> I played Friday night. My sorcerer got the killing blow with his dagger on the displacer beast the party had been fighting. Our fighter was pissed. Her player wasn't too happy either.




I played Friday night as well. Played my wizard. Which reminds me, gotta go find 3 spells for her spellbook.... knowledge swapping is good....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

I made slightly less per hour and got less hours in computer support, but that job was a hell of a lot more fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I played Friday night. My sorcerer got the killing blow with his dagger on the displacer beast the party had been fighting. Our fighter was pissed. Her player wasn't too happy either.




With my Telepath, the GM decided to pit us against a dungeon full of only undead and vermin (mostly undead), so I could only use my dagger thanks to their immunity to mind-affecting spells.  This was made even worse by the DR on the zombies and skeletons.  Nonetheless, I somehow managed to hit for 1 or 2 damage and finish off the monsters, killing like 16 monsters with a total of 28 damage.  Our fighter also got a bit annoyed


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you joking?




This answer your questions?

*Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
*Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
*Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
*Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
*Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
*Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
*Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
*Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
*Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
*Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*

Had enough yet?


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> This answer your questions?
> 
> *Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
> *Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
> *Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
> *Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
> *Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
> *Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
> *Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
> *Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
> *Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
> *Hits Jdvn1 with a stick*
> 
> Had enough yet?



No, I'm sorry, could you say it slower, louder, and enunciate more?


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, I'm sorry, could you say it slower, louder, and enunciate more?




No


----------



## Sniktch

Strangely enough, in my group the players are just happy that the monster is dead; they don't quibble about who dealt the killing blow.

Of course, I've used a lot of positive and negative reinforcement to condition them that cooperation is key to survival.  May have something to do with it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> No



 Then why ask in the first place?


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then why ask in the first place?




I didn't realize we spoke different languages.


----------



## Jdvn1

That reminds me of a song by Anberlin--"Foreign Languages."
The chorus goes, "Boys speak in rhythm and girls in code."
And ends in, "Boys speak in rhythm and girls just lie."


----------



## Sniktch

Reminds me of some lyrics, too...

_Been around the world and found that only stupid people are breeding_

Yeah, that's me.  I'm not sick but I'm not well...


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, that's a very different sort of song.


----------



## Sniktch

As I said, I wasn't aware we spoke different languages.

Wakaramasu ka?


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> As I said, I wasn't aware we spoke different languages.
> 
> Wakaramasu ka?



That should be "Wakar*i*masu ka?" and no, I don't. 

Or should I respond, "Mochiron, wakaru yo"?


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That should be "Wakar*i*masu ka?" and no, I don't.
> 
> Or should I respond, "Mochiron, wakaru yo"?




So you're a spelling Nazi, too?  Just wait until I tell Bob about you - he's gonna take away all of your slack


----------



## Jdvn1

I fear no Bob.


----------



## Sniktch

Better watch it.  Bob is watching you.


----------



## Jdvn1

... I stand corrected. That guy is _scary_.

... That's just wrong.


----------



## Sniktch

And worse part is, Bob is anywhere.  Or everywhere, depending upon how you look at it.  You never know where Bob will pop up next:


----------



## Jdvn1

What is the origin of Bob?


----------



## Sniktch

Hmm, with your user name I thought you might know already.  Its very close to JHVH-1, after all...

Ask, and ye shall receive - the source of Bob


----------



## Jdvn1

No, my user name is completely original. Remind me not to ask about Bob more, though.


----------



## Sniktch

OK.  Remember not to ask about Bob anymore.

Although it may be too late.  I have already fed your coordinates to the Sub-genius master file.  Bob will be manifesting himself when you least expect it.  Last guy I did that to said Bob rose from his stool after his next bathroom visit.


----------



## Jdvn1

Thank goodness I'm using a school computer, then, and I always use a different one.


----------



## Sniktch

Bob knows.  He's in the computers, too:


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Bob is all powerful.  All hail Bob!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Reminds me of some lyrics, too...
> 
> _Been around the world and found that only stupid people are breeding_
> 
> Yeah, that's me.  I'm not sick but I'm not well...




There be truthery in them thar lyrics.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Bob knows.  He's in the computers, too:



I'm pretty sure Bob is one of my relatives now...


----------



## Cyberzombie

Drive by posting!

rattattattattattattat

Here, here's a box of Bandaids.  Be sure to share.


----------



## Ashwyn

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Drive by posting!
> 
> rattattattattattattat
> 
> Here, here's a box of Bandaids.  Be sure to share.



/me takes all the bandaids and keeps them for myself


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> /me takes all the bandaids and keeps them for myself




Not like some of us need bandaids....

Being around clerics can come in handy, ya know....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not like some of us need bandaids....
> 
> Being around clerics can come in handy, ya know....



what makes you think I'm not going to take care of the clerics?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> what makes you think I'm not going to take care of the clerics?




Are you epic level to take on my cleric?   

She'd kick your ass, your teddy bear's ass and then take names!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I like the part where we burn the wounds closed...


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Are you epic level to take on my cleric?
> 
> She'd kick your ass, your teddy bear's ass and then take names!



I am beyond epic level.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I like the part where we burn the wounds closed...




Which makes "Ouch" come to mind. But we'll swipe some of Richard's vicotin so we won't care....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I am beyond epic level.




Only in your dreams....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only in your dreams....



Damn right, and you just better hope I don't wake up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Damn right, and you just better hope I don't wake up.




Why? Are you scary when you wake up before you get some coffee?


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Why? Are you scary when you wake up before you get some coffee?



No, because this is my dream, and if I wake up, you will no longer exist...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No, because this is my dream, and if I wake up, you will no longer exist...




Ha! That's what you think.... time to get off the meds....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ha! That's what you think.... time to get off the meds....



Actually, I think it's time to be on the meds.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Want some of mine, I don't really like them?


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Want some of mine, I don't really like them?



Sure, why the hell not?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Want some of mine, I don't really like them?




I'll take some of Richard's (he's closer) and then I *really* won't care...   I know he didn't after taking that one med.


----------



## Steve Jung

As long as people are passing out meds, put me down for a couple.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Unmedicated and proud of it!


----------



## Maldur

better living through pharmacuticals s


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Game quote of the night: "I'm sending Campan in to deal with the enemy whores."


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Sometimes it is fun to have just planning sessions.  I do need to work on adding in a little more violence for the trigger happy crowd, though.

Course, right now they're faced with the opportunity to eliminate a few uppity, blood-thirsty whores, the thugs they've hired, and maybe even steal some tech from the Alliance as a side-quest.


----------



## Steve Jung

A little bit of violence never hurt anyone. Wait a minute.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

A little violence is great entertainment.  Just ask the Romans.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What is the origin of Bob?



He is a god that is too dumb to realize that he is a god.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not like some of us need bandaids....
> 
> Being around clerics can come in handy, ya know....



Having the ability to regenerate is pretty handy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I like the part where we burn the wounds closed...



Anybody got a red hot caddle prod?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> A little violence is great entertainment.  Just ask the Romans.



Agreed. Thus the Coluseium.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Anybody got a red hot caddle prod?



Always *pokes Frukathka with it*


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There be truthery in them thar lyrics.



It seems to be true with my family.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Always *pokes Frukathka with it*



Yayah. Feels good. Thanks.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No, because this is my dream, and if I wake up, you will no longer exist...



Are you trying to flirt with Her Sithyness?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

The bear flirts with anything.  Me thinks it is a very randy bear.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> The bear flirts with anything.  Me thinks it is a very randy bear.



The bear's name is Randy?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The bear's name is Randy?



I was hoping for something a bit more bearish. Like Clyde or Sly maybe even Bob.


----------



## Bront

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> The bear flirts with anything.  Me thinks it is a very randy bear.



That explains the chaps.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> That explains the chaps.



Big'uns too.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Big'uns too.



TMI!

*Pokes Frukathka with his hot cattle prod*

oooh, this is fun


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> *Pokes Frukathka with his hot cattle prod*



<giggles inanely>

Ohahah. Me likey.

<Dances around Bront>


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you trying to flirt with Her Sithyness?



My dear good friend, one does not try to flirt. One either flirts or does not flirt. But no, I am sorry, I was not flirting in that post. The entire world is my dream, and so is everyone in it. So keep me heavily medicated and all will be well.


----------



## Sniktch

*hands Ashwyn some 'ludes*

These'll put you to sleep for awhile  

And Aeson, from what I have observed, one does not flirt with the Darth.  I suppose you could, but what would be the point?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> And Aeson, from what I have observed, one does not flirt with the Darth.  I suppose you could, but what would be the point?



The ensuing fun is my guess.


----------



## Sniktch

Fun?  Hmmm, not _my_ idea of fun, but I guess whatever floats your boat   

And sorry about your other thread - I probably contributed to its de-evolution.  But its the off topic forum, right?  I hope you don't mind too much, because I have a terribly hard time staying on any one topic for very long.  I blame the drugs


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> And sorry about your other thread - I probably contributed to its de-evolution.  But its the off topic forum, right?  I hope you don't mind too much, because I have a terribly hard time staying on any one topic for very long.  I blame the drugs



Not as prob. I'd blame the drugs too, if I was on any.


----------



## Sniktch

I _used_ to take drugs.

Well, actually I still do, but I used to also


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I take Vitamins everyday.


----------



## Sniktch

I smoke a little grass.  I used to do much worse, but I've managed to quit everything else.

I take vitamins too, but I cut back on them.  They make your pee smell funny if you eat too many


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> They make your pee smell funny if you eat too many



Actually, thats asparagus, not vitamins.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *hands Ashwyn some 'ludes*
> 
> These'll put you to sleep for awhile
> 
> And Aeson, from what I have observed, one does not flirt with the Darth.  I suppose you could, but what would be the point?



I flirt with Darth all the time, what are you talking about?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I flirt with Darth all the time, what are you talking about?



More flirting!

*Pokes Lady Acoma with the red hot cattle prod*


----------



## Sniktch

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, thats asparagus, not vitamins.




Um, no - trust me - if you eat enough vitamins, your pee will smell funny.

Lady_A, you're a woman.  Thus, flirting with Darth may actually get you somewhere


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Um, no - trust me - if you eat enough vitamins, your pee will smell funny.



I'll take your word for it. I only take two vitamin pills a day though, One A Day Multivitamin and a Vitamin C.


----------



## Sniktch

I was taking thousands of units a day of A, B-complex, C, D, and E, plus some others.

Yes, my health improved, my memory improved, my energy improved - all around improvement.  I was taking just under the safe level of E, before it builds up enough to become toxic, and I even felt a little more intelligent.

But the smell wasn't very nice


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> But the smell wasn't very nice



I know what urine can smell like in the worst of situations. I've been there. Sometimes it smells as bad as my worst fart.


----------



## Bront

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Um, no - trust me - if you eat enough vitamins, your pee will smell funny.



Having no inclination to try to smell my pee, I'll trust you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know what urine can smell like in the worst of situations. I've been there. Sometimes it smells as bad as my worst fart.



 Ew, you have a potty mouth.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know what urine can smell like in the worst of situations. I've been there. Sometimes it smells as bad as my worst fart.



Um, way too much information


----------



## Sniktch

Yeah, I had to clear the thread until the atmosphere cleared up again.

And I have a potty mouth, too, but the ENWorld filters tend to keep me nice enough over here, |)@|\/||\|!7


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ew, you have a potty mouth.



Thanks!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Bah. The world is an evil place.

Cause I say so.


----------



## Sniktch

But Evil is good   So says the Rat Bastard World Overlord.  I'm concocting a little evil of my own right now, so I'll chat at all of you later.

*waves*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

"_Bad is good baby, down with government!_" ?

I am the Midnight Bomber what Bombs at Midnight!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> As long as people are passing out meds, put me down for a couple.




I wasn't passin' out any, just getting some....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> The bear flirts with anything.  Me thinks it is a very randy bear.




He's a desperate little bear.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> That explains the *assless* chaps.




Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

food is good
food is yummy
food is happy
in my tummy


----------



## Darth K'Trava

<--eating spaghetti


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Chicken stew crockpot meal.  Always nice to be able to start up a meal at 7am and have it ready at 5pm.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He's a desperate little bear.....



Wow, you insulted both me and you in one sentence. Bravo.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Wow, you insulted both me and you in one sentence. Bravo.




*shrug* no biggie in the "insulting me dept"....   

Still one randy, desperate bear....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Wow, you insulted both me and you in one sentence. Bravo.



If you are going to insult do it with flair...


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *shrug* no biggie in the "insulting me dept"....
> 
> Still one randy, desperate bear....



Not desperate, just randy. And still not flirting.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> If you are going to insult do it with flair...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Not desperate, just randy. And still not flirting.




That's fine. I don't need pervy teddy bears who are in desperate need of a "clipping"....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

BTW: I turned down a deity, so you're just "small potatoes"....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> BTW: I turned down a deity, so you're just "small potatoes"....



Gee, thanks.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Gee, thanks.




To make you feel better, he was into really kinky crap that I didn't go for.


----------



## Aeson

You really have no shot if a God can't get in.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> To make you feel better, he was into really kinky crap that I didn't go for.



You didn't make me feel bad, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> To make you feel better, he was into really kinky crap that I didn't go for.



Yeah like with the lights on and in nonmissionary positions.

fixxed it for myself.


----------



## Aeson

Darth, 

Did you hear Anne McCaffery was issued a summons at Dragoncon? I'm not sure if it was this year or not.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You really have no shot if a God can't get in.




 

The one time that I turned down the God of Obedience himself....   At least he didn't have a prob with it....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah like with the lights on and in nonmissionary positions.
> 
> fixxed it for myself.




More like extra people into an intimate setting is what I wasn't too thrilled with.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Darth,
> 
> Did you hear Anne McCaffery was issued a summons at Dragoncon? I'm not sure if it was this year or not.




Not that I'd heard. And I worked in the area that she did autographs in.... (both this year's con and last year's as well)

I did want to deck one of her fans though for making a mess out of the crowd of people waiting for her.... he really pissed not only me but my director and his assistant (who called the guy an idiot where he was within earshot to hear it...   )


----------



## Steve Jung

What's going on?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What's going on?




The same old loonyness.


----------



## Steve Jung

Cool. That's good to see. What's up with you?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Nothing much. Ready to go crash...  :\


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Fixed it for ya!



I .. um.. wasn't checking to make sure


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What's going on?




Reading alternate wedding vows.

Just watched a really bad Bruce Campbell movie called Alien Apocalypse.  Renee O'Connor must really need the work.

gotta work on my synopsis for monday's game some more some time tonight.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I .. um.. wasn't checking to make sure




   

Scared?


----------



## Aeson

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Reading alternate wedding vows.
> 
> Just watched a really bad Bruce Campbell movie called Alien Apocalypse.  Renee O'Connor must really need the work.
> 
> gotta work on my synopsis for monday's game some more some time tonight.



Is ya getting hitched?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not that I'd heard. And I worked in the area that she did autographs in.... (both this year's con and last year's as well)
> 
> I did want to deck one of her fans though for making a mess out of the crowd of people waiting for her.... he really pissed not only me but my director and his assistant (who called the guy an idiot where he was within earshot to hear it...   )



Why must some people put the fanatic back in fan? I try to be one my best behavior in those situations.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is ya getting hitched?




Yup. In just over three weeks.  And believe me, this is a very stressful time.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Scared?



Given some of the other talk in this thread, yes, very.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Reading alternate wedding vows.
> 
> Just watched a really bad Bruce Campbell movie called Alien Apocalypse.  Renee O'Connor must really need the work.
> 
> gotta work on my synopsis for monday's game some more some time tonight.



Are you writing your own vows?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Are you writing your own vows?




Not so much.  I can write an adventure just fine, but don't ask me to write up vows.

The officiant sent us over a collection of wedding vow alternatives to your standard vows.  We get to look them over and decide if we like one better than the standard one.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Not so much.  I can write an adventure just fine, but don't ask me to write up vows.
> 
> The officiant sent us over a collection of wedding vow alternatives to your standard vows.  We get to look them over and decide if we like one better than the standard one.



Have you seen any you like yet?


----------



## Bront

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Not so much.  I can write an adventure just fine, but don't ask me to write up vows.
> 
> The officiant sent us over a collection of wedding vow alternatives to your standard vows.  We get to look them over and decide if we like one better than the standard one.



Isn't marriage like an adventure?
"I solomly swear to not betray you to demons, to keep my fair share of the watch, give you first choice in magic items, and make sure all traps have been disarmed." 

Congrats


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Isn't marriage like an adventure?
> "I solomly swear to not betray you to demons, to keep my fair share of the watch, give you first choice in magic items, and make sure all traps have been disarmed."
> 
> Congrats



IF I ever have the misfortune of getting married, that is so going into my vows.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Have you seen any you like yet?




I don't have a problem with any of them so far, but none have caught my eye yet.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ack!  If one catches your eye cut it's arm off!


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ack!  If one catches your eye cut it's arm off!



Hey Lady Acoma.

You might want to simply ask it to throw it back.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey Lady Acoma.
> 
> You might want to simply ask it to throw it back.



But then where would I get the free arm from?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> But then where would I get the free arm from?



True, and you do have the right to bare arms, or at least where that's acceptable dress code.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> True, and you do have the right to bare arms, or at least where that's acceptable dress code.



 Oh, I thought it was the right to bear arms, so that Psychic Warriors can summon up those Claws of the Bear without getting in legal trouble.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought it was the right to bear arms, so that Psychic Warriors can summon up those Claws of the Bear without getting in legal trouble.



No, that falls under the right to arm bears.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> No, that falls under the right to arm bears.



 No, that's the one that lets druids give their awakened animal companion keen metal claw gauntlets +2


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, that's the one that lets druids give their awakened animal companion keen metal claw gauntlets +2



Yeah, but it's part of the Were legistlation that the right to arm bears effects shape shifters who assume even parts of an animal gain the rights of the animal as well as the origional.  So Bear Arms qualifies as Arm Bears.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it's part of the Were legistlation that the right to arm bears effects shape shifters who assume even parts of an animal gain the rights of the animal as well as the origional.  So Bear Arms qualifies as Arm Bears.



 But it doesn't give them the right to assume that part of the animal in the first place   I think the Knights of the Silver Flame were the ones who made sure of that


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But it doesn't give them the right to assume that part of the animal in the first place   I think the Knights of the Silver Flame were the ones who made sure of that



What?    Who let them vote?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> What?    Who let them vote?



 The couatls insisted.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The couatls insisted.



I supposed they let the Mindflayers vote too, which explains the right to surrender your brain upon an arrest.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I supposed they let the Mindflayers vote too, which explains the right to surrender your brain upon an arrest.



 But in exchange, they aren't allowed to cause unwarranted seizures with their psionics, which is a decent legal protection from Mind Blast, anyway.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But in exchange, they aren't allowed to cause unwarranted seizures with their psionics, which is a decent legal protection from Mind Blast, anyway.



That explains the "Flayer Brand Seizure Juice" that just hit the shelves.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> That explains the "Flayer Brand Seizure Juice" that just hit the shelves.



 Yes, they've gotten sneaky about how they bring it about too.  Ilsensine told me the other day that she was really annoyed when they wouldn't air her special episode of Pokemon outside of Japan...


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, they've gotten sneaky about how they bring it about too.  Ilsensine told me the other day that she was really annoyed when they wouldn't air her special episode of Pokemon outside of Japan...



I'm still waiting for them to export the Giant Siezure Robot Power Hour.


----------



## Rystil Arden

The real problem is that now they're shipping +5 Vorpal Greatswords in fifty pieces that you have to put together yourself because of the right to assemble.


----------



## Bront

Just be glad there's an 8 year term limit.  I saw someone holding a sign up at a rally that said 400 more years.


----------



## Rystil Arden

That would be scary!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why must some people put the fanatic back in fan? I try to be one my best behavior in those situations.




I have no idea. The man in question decided to do his own official numbering system for the line. Which we had nothing to do with and subsequently threw out the window when we started forming the line. Got one Asian descent girl all peeved when she couldn't use her number to get that spot in line as our policy was simple: First come, first serve. 

Makes me wish we'd had those Wookiees who were walking around on Sunday to have been there on Saturday. Or at least a few Stormtroopers (they are used to escort bad acts offstage during the masquerade) to use as security.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Given some of the other talk in this thread, yes, very.




 

"Be afraid, be VERY afraid"


----------



## Jdvn1

I just saw a thread by the title "Editable Character Sheets" and could've _sworn_ it said "edible"...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just saw a thread by the title "Editable Character Sheets" and could've _sworn_ it said "edible"...



 Now that's funny


----------



## Ashwyn

Sloooow today.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

All character sheets are edible.  They probably don't taste very good, but they are edible.

Hell, I've received in game handouts that have said, "Read this message once, then eat it."


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Sloooow today.




Yeah. Even the Wild West game is so slow this evening that lori is letting me on the computer.


----------



## Steve Jung

When the DM and one of the top posters are away, it can lag.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just saw a thread by the title "Editable Character Sheets" and could've _sworn_ it said "edible"...



As a DM, when I kill a PC, I make the player eat his sheet.

Edited.  Origional: As a DM, when I kill a player, I make him eat his sheet.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Be afraid, be VERY afraid"



Good advice, especialy in the hive.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

What's wrong with the hive?  It's like a nice warm pool in fall that has not been warmed by pee....  *nods helpfully*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Here is the Pool thread.


----------



## Steve Jung

Shh. We're sleeping.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Shh. We're sleeping.



You must be NIJacked to be sleeping and posting at the same time.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Can I be jacked in elsewhere?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can I be jacked in elsewhere?



What website would you like to be Neural Interfaced with?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Um...that's not what I meant, but along those lines Eric's grandma would die if she were psychic...muahahahaha!!!


----------



## Del

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...that's not what I meant, but along those lines Eric's grandma would die if she were psychic...muahahahaha!!!




Hey there .. I found yer jack.

jack in ..


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You must be NIJacked to be sleeping and posting at the same time.



Must be that new hivemind implant.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...that's not what I meant, but along those lines Eric's grandma would die if she were psychic...muahahahaha!!!



Deep Down?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can I be jacked in elsewhere?



Well, take your mouse and.... *censored for Eric's Grandma*


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Must be that new hivemind implant.



You're dead, how to the implants work on you?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Deep Down?



Okay Yay!


----------



## Bront

So, em... how 'bout them '9ers?


----------



## Aeson

Del said:
			
		

> Hey there .. I found yer jack.
> 
> jack in ..



Here we have a Davefm. I hear in other places there is a Bobfm. Have you found a Stevefm?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> So, em... how 'bout them '9ers?



The 69ers?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The 69ers?



The 49ers I believe.  The Football team. They play in San Francisco in California. Its a sport we play here in America that is catching on in other countries. It will never be as popular as Soccor but one could always hope. Soccor is another sport that is played in much of the world. Which is nicknamed  Football or Futbol. This causes much confusion for some folks when talking about said sports.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The 69ers?



That was the proposed expansion team for Climax, Indiana, but it fell through.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I think they should maybe put some 69'ers in Paradise Michigan...or maybe Interstate 69 should go between Paradise and Hell Michigan...that might make all things better....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I think they should maybe put some 69'ers in Paradise Michigan...or maybe Interstate 69 should go between Paradise and Hell Michigan...that might make all things better....



Good ideas LA. It should definetely be done.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> The 49ers I believe.  The Football team. They play in San Francisco in California. Its a sport we play here in America that is catching on in other countries. It will never be as popular as Soccor but one could always hope. Soccor is another sport that is played in much of the world. Which is nicknamed  Football or Futbol. This causes much confusion for some folks when talking about said sports.



 What is this "soccor" you speak of?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What is this "soccor" you speak of?



Americans call it 'soccer'.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I have the best ideas sometimes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I have the best ideas sometimes.



All your ideas are good ideas.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I think they should maybe put some 69'ers in Paradise Michigan...or maybe Interstate 69 should go between Paradise and Hell Michigan...that might make all things better....



Actually, Interstate 69 goes through my city. At least, it will. They're still making part of it.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually, Interstate 69 goes through my city. At least, it will. They're still making part of it.



I see you have an intimate knowledge of the highway.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just saw a thread by the title "Editable Character Sheets" and could've _sworn_ it said "edible"...




 

Sounds like something I'd do early in the AM before work.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What's wrong with the hive?  It's like a nice warm pool in fall that has not been warmed by pee....  *nods helpfully*




Eww.... 

Beats brown "objects" floating around.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> That was the proposed expansion team for Climax, Indiana, but it fell through.




There's a town called Climax not too far from where I live. But then I work in a city called High Point....   



			
				Lady Acoma said:
			
		

> I think they should maybe put some 69'ers in Paradise Michigan...or maybe Interstate 69 should go between Paradise and Hell Michigan...that might make all things better....




I'm surprised they didn't put one between those towns I put above.....   That'd have been just *too* funny....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually, Interstate 69 goes through my city. At least, it will. They're still making part of it.






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I see you have an intimate knowledge of the highway.




"Intimate" is quite an understatement here.....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually, Interstate 69 goes through my city. At least, it will. They're still making part of it.



I'll actually be riding down I69 on Saturday...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'll actually be riding down I69 on Saturday...





Hope you get some enjoyment out of it...


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I see you have an intimate knowledge of the highway.



 I drive on it _eeeevery_ day.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like something I'd do early in the AM before work.....



 CharacterSheet-O's--for breakfast!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> CharacterSheet-O's--for breakfast!




With extra fiber!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hope you get some enjoyment out of it...



Wouldn't you?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> With extra fiber!



So that's what it means to be a gaming regular...


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Americans call it 'soccer'.



Ok. I spelled it wrong. Sorry. 

I had a British friend tell me soccer is the correct name. They call it football kinda like a nickname.


----------



## Aeson

Do you guys think a 4th level sorcerer and a 4th level fighter will be a challenge for 8 3rd level PCs? Do I need to bump them up? I was thinking 6th level.


----------



## Bront

They'll have problems with actions.  I wouldn't go to 6th, because then the sorcerer has mass combat spells at hand, and a single fireball could wipe out the entire 3rd level party.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you guys think a 4th level sorcerer and a 4th level fighter will be a challenge for 8 3rd level PCs? Do I need to bump them up? I was thinking 6th level.



 The party is EL 9, and the enemies are EL 6, so they probably won't be much of a challenge at all, especially since a level 4 Sorcerer is pretty weak (though not as bad as a level 3 Sorcerer--the weakest CR 3 encounter in the entire game)


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> You're dead, how to the implants work on you?



Very well, in fact. Blood tends to mess up the reception.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Very well, in fact. Blood tends to mess up the reception.



I never noticed.  Of course, I've never been without blood... I think


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> So that's what it means to be a gaming regular...




Yup. You know that staying regular is good for your health.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> They'll have problems with actions.  I wouldn't go to 6th, because then the sorcerer has mass combat spells at hand, and a single fireball could wipe out the entire 3rd level party.



I don't like using fireballs. It is over used. I took Summon monster III. I thought I would just use a bunch of summoned monsters on them. With a high init. I hope to get a spell or two off before they can hit me. I took combat casting and upped concentration.


----------



## Aeson

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The party is EL 9, and the enemies are EL 6, so they probably won't be much of a challenge at all, especially since a level 4 Sorcerer is pretty weak (though not as bad as a level 3 Sorcerer--the weakest CR 3 encounter in the entire game)



Instead of raising their levels up again or at all should I just add henchmen?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Aeson said:
			
		

> Instead of raising their levels up again or at all should I just add henchmen?



 That's a very good idea, as it gives everyone something to do, and tends for more interesting fights (in my experience)--try adding maybe four level 2 henchman.  This is assuming this is just a run of the mill encounter (albeit a potentially interesting one)--if it's a climactic important battle, you'll need a bit more power.


----------



## Aeson

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's a very good idea, as it gives everyone something to do, and tends for more interesting fights (in my experience)--try adding maybe four level 2 henchman.  This is assuming this is just a run of the mill encounter (albeit a potentially interesting one)--if it's a climactic important battle, you'll need a bit more power.



No, they should be the fight before the final battle. 

I should leave them at 4th level and bring in 4 2nd levels?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Aeson said:
			
		

> No, they should be the fight before the final battle.
> 
> I should leave them at 4th level and bring in 4 2nd levels?



 That should work, I think.  The four 2nd level minions are another EL 6, so the enemies will not be slaughtered, particularly if they use sound tactics, but the PCs still have a good advantage, so they will come out victorious unless the dice go horribly wrong (especially since the enemies don't seem to have healing, and I'll assume the PCs do--that's a big advantage in this kind of thing)   Bumping up the two main NPCs to level 5 (though admittedly a level 5 sorcerer isn't really strong enough to be a CR 5 challenge) and upping the minions to level 3 will make the encounter enough to give the PCs a true run for their money.


----------



## Aeson

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That should work, I think.  The four 2nd level minions are another EL 6, so the enemies will not be slaughtered, particularly if they use sound tactics, but the PCs still have a good advantage, so they will come out victorious unless the dice go horribly wrong (especially since the enemies don't seem to have healing, and I'll assume the PCs do--that's a big advantage in this kind of thing)   Bumping up the two main NPCs to level 5 (though admittedly a level 5 sorcerer isn't really strong enough to be a CR 5 challenge) and upping the minions to level 3 will make the encounter enough to give the PCs a true run for their money.



Ok. I'll look at going with that. Thanks.

I have not heard from the Cleric for the group. I'm not sure if he'll make it or not. I could NPC his character and they have a Paladin that I have not heard from either. 

I'm planning for everyone to be here. I thought I would get ready for all of them. Last game I expected only 3 to show and had 6 instead.


----------



## Bront

Never hurts to plan for more, especialy when you're getting close to the end,


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Never hurts to plan for more, especialy when you're getting close to the end,



 Agreed.  And even a Paladin can be a majour aid for a level 3 party because she's hard to take down and can use a CLW wand.

Edit: If a lot don't show up and you don't want to NPC, you can always cut out minions.  Taking away 1 minion for each missing PC should work well.


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> I never noticed.  Of course, I've never been without blood... I think



You should try it. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> You should try it. I highly recommend it.



I like it. Keeps the vampires away.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I like it. Keeps the vampires away.



How did you know the BBEG of the week in my game was a vampire?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Aeson said:
			
		

> How did you know the BBEG of the week in my game was a vampire?



 Psychic Jedi-teddy powers?


----------



## Ashwyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Psychic Jedi-teddy powers?



This is not the answer you're looking for...


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> This is not the answer you're looking for...



These are not the pants he was looking for.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> These are not the pants he was looking for.



You tooked his pants?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> This is not the answer you're looking for...



 I don't want to sell you deathsticks...I want to go home and rethink my life.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

But, but...But I LIKE sticks O' Death!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> But, but...But I LIKE sticks O' Death!



 Well, they are sort of flame-related, I guess


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You tooked his pants?



You want them?  They're still quite wet. I was out in the rain earlier.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> You want them?  They're still quite wet. I was out in the rain earlier.



Ah, rain. I'd love it if it would rain more often here. I love the rain.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah, rain. I'd love it if it would rain more often here. I love the rain.



I had to dry off in the bathroom, and am still wet from going out almost 8 hours ago.


----------



## Rystil Arden

It was raining up here in Boston too, and I had to walk a few miles in total between classes and my dorm, getting pretty darn wet...I don't like getting wet in the rain, especially in the city--who knows what chemicals are in that water?


----------



## Bront

I was more worried about the 60 degree office I work in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I had to dry off in the bathroom, and am still wet from going out almost 8 hours ago.



Yeesh. Even I dry off in under 40 minutes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I was more worried about the 60 degree office I work in.



Sounds perfect to me, I love the cold.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I was more worried about the 60 degree office I work in.



 Yeah, I know what you mean.  My room is hot too


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds perfect to me, I love the cold.



When soaking wet?

Most people wear winter coats in here.  Some people need to wear gloves.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> When soaking wet?
> 
> Most people wear winter coats in here.  Some people need to wear gloves.



 Oh, you thought that temperature was cold  

I tend to wear t-shirt and shorts in the winter.  I like the cold.  60 Farenheit is not cold, its a bit too hot--50s is better


----------



## Bront

I'm under the vent, so it blows on me all day.  Our weather predicter thing reads it as cold as 57 in here at times, and often predicts rain.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm under the vent, so it blows on me all day.  Our weather predicter thing reads it as cold as 57 in here at times, and often predicts rain.



 Oh, I don't like having the vent blowing on me unless it is very hot in the room and I need relief--I can typically get along well at a temperature about 15 degrees cooler if I don't have to deal with wind/vent effects.


----------



## Bront

There are vents in the office that blow papers around, and there are 4 of them by where we sit, 2-3 usually blow on or near me.


----------



## Jdvn1

/me is sooo happy about the Ninteno Revolution.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> When soaking wet?



 No, not when soaking wet. Dry coldness, like Montana nights, is what I prefer.


----------



## Crothian

rain and cold outside, just a bit cold inside with trhe pounding rain on the roof and the wind howling through the trees.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> rain and cold outside, just a bit cold inside with trhe pounding rain on the roof and the wind howling through the trees.



I love days like that. I hope we get a monsoon soon.


----------



## Crothian

well, if you were just 4 states east a few weeks back......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, if you were just 4 states east a few weeks back......



*Sigh* I know. Dadgum, I miss it.


----------



## Crothian

The only person in the world who wanted to be landfall when a category 4 hit.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> The only person in the world who wanted to be landfall when a category 4 hit.....



Huh?


----------



## Crothian

that's what I was referring to, 4 stats east of you is the gulf and a few weeks ago was Katrina


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's what I was referring to, 4 stats east of you is the gulf and a few weeks ago was Katrina



I wasn't aware that Katrina affected Indianapolis


----------



## Crothian

it was a little less then that but they got some good rain off of it


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> it was a little less then that but they got some good rain off of it



Ah, okay, now I know what you mean. I love rain, I wish it would rain more often.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah, okay, now I know what you mean. I love rain, I wish it would rain more often.




great, I'm going to build the arc now


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> great, I'm going to build the arc now



My dad is a natural at crafts. Would you like some help?

Remember, don't forget to bring two of every gaming book on the ship.


----------



## Crothian

For your soundtrack we have Only Happy when it rains by Garbage; and Flood by Jars of Clay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> For your soundtrack we have Only Happy when it rains by Garbage; and Flood by Jars of Clay.



 Love those songs


----------



## Crothian

and then when the flood is complete we can have "I'm in over my head" by lit


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> and then when the flood is complete we can have "I'm in over my head" by lit



Hehe. Another great one.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hehe. Another great one.




Crothian has good taste in music, least I always thought so.  I'm jamming with some mp3s that I never update so its the same old same old from a while ago.

so, continueing with the theme we go to where the first flood probably happened: Africa by Toto......one of the most talented singing dogs ever!!


----------



## Sniktch

Ho hum, Hive.  Sorry, just haven't felt like posting lately.  Feeling a little down and out...

So make me laugh, someone.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Ho hum, Hive.  Sorry, just haven't felt like posting lately.  Feeling a little down and out...
> 
> So make me laugh, someone.



 I thought that stick always makes you laugh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Ho hum, Hive.  Sorry, just haven't felt like posting lately.  Feeling a little down and out...
> 
> So make me laugh, someone.



Sniktch is good, Sniktch is great, Sniktch makes me wants to clebrate!

<puts the cake on the counter and put on a party hat>

<turns on some music and starts gettin jiggy>


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Ho hum, Hive.  Sorry, just haven't felt like posting lately.  Feeling a little down and out...
> 
> So make me laugh, someone.




tickle tickle tickle


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <turns on some music and starts gettin jiggy>



Or do you mean 'Sniktchy'?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> Crothian has good taste in music, least I always thought so.



Crothian refers to himself in the third person. Crothian is weird. This is why we like Crothian. 

Yay, Crothian!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or do you mean 'Sniktchy'?



whichever you prefer.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Crothian refers to himself in the third person. Crothian is weird. This is why we like Crothian.
> 
> Yay, Crothian!!!




Actuall;y that was me refering to Crothian.  Crothian and I are not the same people.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> Actuall;y that was me refering to Crothian.  Crothian and I are not the same people.



So what is the difference between Chris and Croth?


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought that stick always makes you laugh.




If this is any indication, I'm too depressed to even lift my hongstick.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what is the difference between Chris and Croth?




about 20 level of insantiy, and the chains tying me to this chair and forcing me to post.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> If this is any indication, I'm too depressed to even lift my hongstick.



 Wow. Not even in conjunction with:


			
				Monty Python and the Holy Grail said:
			
		

> GIRLS: A spanking! A spanking!
> DINGO: You must spank her well. And after you have spanked her,
> you may deal with her as you like. And then, spank me.
> VARIOUS GIRLS: And spank me. And me. And me.
> DINGO: Yes, yes, you must give us all a good spanking!
> GIRLS: A spanking! A spanking!
> DINGO: And after the spanking, the


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> about 20 level of insantiy, and the chains tying me to this chair and forcing me to post.



 Chains don't hold back an ooze!


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> If this is any indication, I'm too depressed to even lift my hongstick.





are you blue?  doies it smurfing suck?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Chains don't hold back an ooze!




he's the ooze, I'm the poster......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> about 20 level of insantiy, and the chains tying me to this chair and forcing me to post.



  :\ Really?! Then I'm suprised the institution let you out for you to be at GenCon.


----------



## Sniktch

Meh.  Nope, Python quotes not helping.  Now I want to stab you in the eye, which I don't think is the reaction you were going for.  Sorry  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> he's the ooze, I'm the poster......



So Crothian is an Ooze. It all makes sense now.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ Really?! Then I'm suprised the institution let you out for you to be at GenCon.




what institution?


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> are you blue?  doies it smurfing suck?




I'm not sure what you're trying for here.  Please try again, but take the alsih2o template off the post before hitting "Submit"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Meh.  Nope, Python quotes not helping.  Now I want to stab you in the eye, which I don't think is the reaction you were going for.  Sorry  :\



Do you need a random MDK to light up your day?


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So Crothian is an Ooze. It all makes sense now.





goodmaybe you can explain it to me, I'm so confused.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> what institution?



Exactly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> goodmaybe you can explain it to me, I'm so confused.....



I have no doubt.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you're trying for here.  Please try again, but take the alsih2o template off the post before hitting "Submit"




what the heck is a alsih2o template?  

I'm just going for basic zaniness like the classic warner brother cartoons of the 30's and 40's


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> what the heck is a alsih2o template?
> 
> I'm just going for basic zaniness like the classic warner brother cartoons of the 30's and 40's




alsih2o template = creatively spelled post     But I reread it and I get it now.  At first I thought it was a reference to the recent "Smurfing" on Randomling's House.

Yes, it appears that the latest infestation is Smurfs, and even the Gnome quakes in fear...

Frukathka:  MDK quote?  Might help.  Not catching the reference right now but if its black humor I might chuckle...

Jdvn1:  Hope no offense taken, none was intended.  My eye stabbing urges are fairly random right now...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Frukathka:  MDK quote?  Might help.  Not catching the reference right now but if its black humor I might chuckle...



Actually, that is the acronym for Murder Death Kill in Demolition Man. Great movie.


----------



## Sniktch

Gotcha.  Haven't seen that movie in awhile.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Gotcha.  Haven't seen that movie in awhile.



If you get in the mood for action, suspense and thrills, pop it into your player. It should cure your ailment.


----------



## Sniktch

I could actually watch _A Clockwork Orange_ again, and I thought I had seen that movie enough to last a lifetime.

Ah, but I'm in the mood for a bit o' the old ultraviolence.  Or even that in-out in-out...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Ah, but I'm in the mood for a bit o' the old ultraviolence.



Ultraviolence?! Is that likea slasher movie? The last slasher I saw was Seed of Chucky. It wasn't nearly violent enough for my tastes.


----------



## Sniktch

It would be difficult to explain ultraviolence fully to someone who hasn't read the book or watched the movie, _A Clockwork Orange_.  Its not a slasher flick, more a study of the darker side of human nature.  Which is one of the reasons I thought I'd never watch it again.  It is a really good movie, but I've had enough of man's darker side to last me a lifetime.

There is a scene where the main character beats a woman to death with a giant sculpture of a penis, if that counts.  Overall, though, the violence is mental, psychological, rather than physical...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh...kay....I am definitely going to have to see this one.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Jdvn1:  Hope no offense taken, none was intended.  My eye stabbing urges are fairly random right now...



'course not! ... Wait, eye stabbing is normally a _bad_ thing? 

I'm supposed to be leaving but I'm missing a brother.


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 'course not! ... Wait, eye stabbing is normally a _bad_ thing?




I'm with you, but for some reason society frowns on it...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I'm with you, but for some reason society frowns on it...



Pitiful. ......


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*pulls an eye off of a random pencil throwing it away and cleaning the pencil*

What?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *pulls an eye off of a random pencil throwing it away and cleaning the pencil*
> 
> What?



I love short attention spans.


----------



## Steve Jung

Yeah. Short attention spans are... Ooh. Cool.


----------



## LogicsFate

Hello I'm just dropping by because I'm avoiding having to give one of Rystil's NPCs the Birds and the bees talk


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> /me is sooo happy about the Ninteno Revolution.



You like the new controlers?


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> You like the new controlers?



Me sad.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Me sad.



You don't?


----------



## Bront

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Hello I'm just dropping by because I'm avoiding having to give one of Rystil's NPCs the Birds and the bees talk



Ask her about Hippo's


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> You don't?



Not really, no. I think it's something that would be cool as a feature, but not as the default.


----------



## LogicsFate

Recently I was sitting in an office chair with a resonably solid five wheel prong base

Recently I was on my hard tile floor looking at a chair with a now four prong base

Now I'm thinking about pain and anouther $200 office chair


----------



## Ashwyn

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Recently I was sitting in an office chair with a resonably solid five wheel prong base
> 
> Recently I was on my hard tile floor looking at a chair with a now four prong base
> 
> Now I'm thinking about pain and anouther $200 office chair



That sucks.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> You like the new controlers?



 Very much so. Any controller that's called a Nunchaku, and also doubles at the 8-bit NES controllers gets my vote.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Very much so. Any controller that's called a Nunchaku, and also doubles at the 8-bit NES controllers gets my vote.



I'm a bit worried about the size, my hands are HUGE.  I'm hoping that either the older controlers or new more "normal" controlers are available as well.


----------



## Aeson

I'm lookig forward to the Xbox 360. I need a game cube to play rhe Rogue Squadron games. You think when Revolution comes out the Game cube will be closer to $50?


----------



## Bront

"I doubt it will drop much lower, it's already at 99, and if you look for the right package, you can get some cool games with it (Super Smash Brothers at the moment, last year, they offered Mario Kart and an extra controler for 99)


----------



## Dungannon

_walks in, looks around, kicks the Hive in the butt_

Geez, it's almost as if everyone turned off their computer for the weekend.


----------



## Bront

Dungannon said:
			
		

> _walks in, looks around, kicks the Hive in the butt_
> 
> Geez, it's almost as if everyone turned off their computer for the weekend.



Don't look at me, I tried.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah, okay, now I know what you mean. I love rain, I wish it would rain more often.




Don't live in Arizona, then.   

And I guess you like Phil Collins... "I Wish It Would Rain Down".


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't live in Arizona, then.
> 
> And I guess you like Phil Collins... "I Wish It Would Rain Down".



I would suggest Chicago, but we've had what could be a record drout this year.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> For your soundtrack we have Only Happy when it rains by Garbage; and Flood by Jars of Clay.




Don't forget: "I Wish It Would Rain Down" by Phil Collins, "No Rain" by Blind Melon, "Crying In The Rain" by Whitesnake, "Blame It On The Rain" by Milli Vanilli and "Here Comes The Rain Again" by the Eurythmics.

I'm sure there's more but that's all I have with the word "Rain" in them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I would suggest Chicago, but we've had what could be a record drout this year.




It's been pretty dry here in central NC. We didn't get much out of Ophelia and got a bit of a rain shower yesterday afternoon. But that's been it for awhile.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Sniktch
> Ho hum, Hive. Sorry, just haven't felt like posting lately. Feeling a little down and out...
> 
> So make me laugh, someone.






			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> tickle tickle tickle





Frisky little ooze....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't forget: "I Wish It Would Rain Down" by Phil Collins, "No Rain" by Blind Melon, "Crying In The Rain" by Whitesnake, "Blame It On The Rain" by Milli Vanilli and "Here Comes The Rain Again" by the Eurythmics.
> 
> I'm sure there's more but that's all I have with the word "Rain" in them.



"Kiss the Rain" by Billie Myers, "Who'll Stop the Rain" and "Have You Ever Seen The Rain?" by CCR, and there a just a huge amount of songs called "Rain".


----------



## Steve Jung

We had a rainstorm a couple days ago here in New Jersey. It was pouring. Knocked out the satellite TV in the student center.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> goodmaybe you can explain it to me, I'm so confused.....




Been watching Duck Dodgers again?   

I love it when they show that every year at Dragoncon during the costume contest.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> "Kiss the Rain" by Billie Myers, "Who'll Stop the Rain" and "Have You Ever Seen The Rain?" by CCR, and there a just a huge amount of songs called "Rain".




That was a quick search thru my mp3 list.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, that is the acronym for Murder Death Kill in Demolition Man. Great movie.





I like that one as well.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That was a quick search thru my mp3 list.



Just listing the ones I've heard of.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Just listing the ones I've heard of.




Likewise.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm not cause I would rather go play in the rain then sing about it....
Yyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiipppppppppeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm not cause I would rather go play in the rain then sing about it....
> Yyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiipppppppppeeeeeeeee!!!



I would too. But it's not as fun by myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't live in Arizona, then.



I really can't afford the cost of moving and getting a place of my own, much less, being to pay rent to a landlord.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And I guess you like Phil Collins... "I Wish It Would Rain Down".



Anything by Phil Collins is teh goodness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm not cause I would rather go play in the rain then sing about it....
> Yyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiipppppppppeeeeeeeee!!!



Well Singing In The Rain (theres another one) while in the rain is cool too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got done eating some warm nuts.

Mmmmm.......warm nuts......


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Knocked out the satellite TV in the student center.



That is utterly unacceptable.  Someone must fix that forthwith.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm not cause I would rather go play in the rain then sing about it....
> Yyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiipppppppppeeeeeeeee!!!



Doesn't that put out the fire?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> That is utterly unacceptable.  Someone must fix that forthwith.



One reason why satellite is inferior to cable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Doesn't that put out the fire?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> Doesn't that put out the fire?



Not if you are burning hot enough...


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Not if you are burning hot enough...



What's wrong with water induced nudity?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Not if you are burning hot enough...



 Or if it's a chemical fire, or one of a number of other sorts of fire that are only exacerbated by water


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*points* See!  I don't even need to be smart when I have all you great guys around to say the intelligent mumbo-jumbo I am to lazy to think about.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *points* See!  I don't even need to be smart when I have all you great guys around to say the intelligent mumbo-jumbo I am to lazy to think about.



 Nah, I'm not that intelligent--I just like to pretend I am, and then people believe it


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or if it's a chemical fire, or one of a number of other sorts of fire that are only exacerbated by water



Yeah, but those fires tend to promote nudity of bone, and not just clothes, so I don't think that's up Lady Acoma's ally.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm not that intelligent--I just like to pretend I am, and then people believe it



Are you intelligent enough to complete four years of MIT schooling in two?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> What's wrong with water induced nudity?



A midnight skinny dip?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Any kind of fire is my kind of fire...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you intelligent enough to complete four years of MIT schooling in two?



 Nope.  I'm already on my third year, and no degree yet.  It'll probably be four by the time I'm done, but I should have a Masters too by then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Any kind of fire is my kind of fire...



Quite right.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but those fires tend to promote nudity of bone, and not just clothes, so I don't think that's up Lady Acoma's ally.



 Well, funny thing--most fires tend to promote that sort of thing


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.  I'm already on my third year, and no degree yet.  It'll probably be four by the time I'm done, but I should have a Masters too by then.



What subject are you mastering in?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, funny thing--most fires tend to promote that sort of thing



I think of fire as the use of a cleansing tool. If it burns deeply and hot enough it can burnthrough to your soul an d wipe away that which has tainted it and allow one to subject themself to love incarnate.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What subject are you mastering in?



 Computer Science.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think of fire as the use of a cleansing tool. If it burns deeply and hot enough it can burnthrough to your soul an d wipe away that which has tainted it and allow one to subject themself to love incarnate.



 Sadly for burn victims throughout the milennia, it doesn't work quite that way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sadly for burn victims throughout the milennia, it doesn't work quite that way.



At least it worked that way for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Computer Science.



What do you plan on doing with your degree?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What do you plan on doing with your degree?



 Getting a PhD


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Getting a PhD



After you have your degree, what do you plan on doing as a means of income?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> After you have your degree, what do you plan on doing as a means of income?



 Well, that's too far down the line to day.  Maybe research?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, that's too far down the line to day.  Maybe research?



Okay, just wondering if you were going to do start Project Quantum Leap for real. Nuts. However, if you do start it, let me know. I'd gladly swiss-chese my memories for the greater good.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, just wondering if you were going to do start Project Quantum Leap for real. Nuts. However, if you do start it, let me know. I'd gladly swiss-chese my memories for the greater good.



 I'm going to assume that's a pop-culture reference, since I haven't heard of it


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume that's a pop-culture reference, since I haven't heard of it



80's/90's TV Show.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume that's a pop-culture reference, since I haven't heard of it



An old 80's TV show.  Quite good actualy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> An old 80's TV show.  Quite good actualy.



Good is an understatement. Third best show of all time.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I don't watch TV shows, in general, and Sci Fi in particular.


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd gladly swiss-chese my memories for the greater good.



It's a lot harder than you might think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It's a lot harder than you might think.



Right, I forgot. I already put you through that. Although how hard can it possibly be to step into a quantum accelerator?


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Right, I forgot. I already put you through that. Although how hard can it possibly be to step into a quantum accelerator?



Oh, that's not the hard part at all.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Some of us have way to much free time...myself for example...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Some of us have way to much free time...myself for example...



So, watcha been doin' with it?


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Some of us have way to much free time...myself for example...



Is it really free time if you don't feel free?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Oh, that's not the hard part at all.



Then what is the hard part?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Is it really free time if you don't feel free?



How is one supposed to feel free?


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Then what is the hard part?



Forgetting things you never wanted to forget.


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> How is one supposed to feel free?



By being free.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Today I spent all day at a Ren Fair.  Let's here it for wench outfits and bodices!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Forgetting things you never wanted to forget.



Oh, Yeah, okay, but I'd still do it anyway,. I have a really good haert and can't imagine not sharing with humanity.



			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> By being free.



That makes sense. Being free to do whatever, whenever.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Today I spent all day at a Ren Fair.  Let's here it for wench out fights and bodices!!!



HUZZAH!!!!!


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Today I spent all day at a Ren Fair.  Let's here it for wench out fights and bodices!!!



I can think of someone I'd like to see dressed like that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I can think of someone I'd like to see dressed like that.



Anyone we know?


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Anyone we know?



I doubt it.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Today I spent all day at a Ren Fair.  Let's here it for wench out fights and bodices!!!



I love Ren Fairs.  I need a better costume though, the shirt is a bit light, the pants aren't great either.  Perhaps when I have some extra money.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I like Ren. Fairs too. A couple of years ago I bought myself a Jester costume. I look pretty goofy in it. Anyway, I might wair it to the fair this year.


----------



## Bront

I uploaded my costume pic


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I uploaded my costume pic



Not bad. I always imagine you as taller and wider though.


----------



## Bront

I am actualy (6'4").  That's just a top half picture.  That's also a few years ago, and I've gained and lost some weight since then (No clue if I'm heavier or lighter, but definately a bit different).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I am actualy (6'4").  That's just a top half picture.  That's also a few years ago, and I've gained and lost some weight since then (No clue if I'm heavier or lighter, but definately a bit different).



Okay. That seems about right. I had you pegged at 6'6". 

Do you feel lighter?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay. That seems about right. I had you pegged at 6'6".
> 
> Do you feel lighter?



At the moment, I feel heavier, but that's because I've gained more reciently than I lost (I lost as much as 50 at one point last year, gained some of that back)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> At the moment, I feel heavier, but that's because I've gained more reciently than I lost (I lost as much as 50 at one point last year, gained some of that back)



Well, hey, what matters is that you lost most of it. Try to keep to eating only when you are hungry and be sure to not overeat, and you'll be fine. That is currently my regimen.


----------



## Steve Jung

Howdy, howdy, folks.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Howdy, howdy, folks.



Steve!  How's the dead man?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Word up SJ! How have you been doing?


----------



## Dungannon

Afternoon, folks.  What's new?

And Lady A, Huzzah for wenches in corsets!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Afternoon, folks.  What's new?



Reviewing Monsters of Illusion.


----------



## Steve Jung

I'm doing well. The Eagles destroyed the 49ers and I'm leading in my fantasy football matchup. Good thing my opponent didn't start McNabb. How are you guys?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Bah. Tired.  Serves me right for getting up at noon yesterday.  Far too early.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Afternoon, folks.  What's new?
> 
> And Lady A, Huzzah for wenches in corsets!



Huzzah is right!  *does a little wench dance*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Huzzah is right!  *does a little wench dance*



Huzzah for Huzzahs! 

<Does the Snoopy dance>


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I really can't afford the cost of moving and getting a place of my own, much less, being to pay rent to a landlord.




Me neither. And my friend Richard can't afford to live on his own again. He's gotta live with his sucky parents who don't give a damn about him. At least until he can get back on his feet financially; when he gets full disability and gets paid more for his art (and this be steady pay).




> Anything by Phil Collins is teh goodness.




Cool! Someone else who likes Phil Collins!!!   

Most others like to bash him.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Some of us have way to much free time...myself for example...




You need to share that with those of us who don't know what free time is, much less "too much free time".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cool! Someone else who likes Phil Collins!!!



He is great, isn't he?




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Most others like to bash him.



 People need to be open minded and have an opnion of their own. I dislike people that are sheep.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Today I spent all day at a Ren Fair.  Let's here it for wench outfits and bodices!!!




You can go to a con and see those... it was a wench outfit and bodice that got the guys all bent out of shape with criked necks at Dragoncon....  Never mind the set of DDDs that filled said bodice.....   

Which is why I stuck, in the Kodak pic program, under Richard's pic: "Holy ****! They're *how* big?!?!?"      



Still wished I'd gotten that shot of them standing there in a row, necks criked, staring at that pic.....  *grumble*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I'm doing well. The Eagles destroyed the 49ers and I'm leading in my fantasy football matchup. Good thing my opponent didn't start McNabb. How are you guys?




Cheering the fact the Panthers smacked down those cocky Patriots!   

I don't care what that announcer said, it's payback for them taking the Super Bowl away from us!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He is great, isn't he?




Yup. I love his music.   



> People need to be open minded and have an opnion of their own. I dislike people that are sheep.




Ain't that the truth!

"Free your mind, and the rest will follow"-- En Vogue
 

People get too worried about what others think about them.... who gives a flying rat's ass what others think about me?!?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> "Free your mind, and the rest will follow"-- En Vogue



My sister said something ac ouple of years ago to the effect of a hiiden message in the song as to freeing *ahem* something else.   




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> People get too worried about what others think about them.... who gives a flying rat's ass what others think about me?!?!



Yup. I feel exactly the same way. Let people judge me the way they will. If they can change their opinion by getting to know me better, more power to them. I try to have an open heart, but some people just don't understand what it means to be moved by the elements that drive the core of their being. Mine are spirituality and music.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My sister said something ac ouple of years ago to the effect of a hiiden message in the song as to freeing *ahem* something else.




That's what we used the movie title "Free Willy" for....   



> Yup. I feel exactly the same way. Let people judge me the way they will. If they can change their opinion by getting to know me better, more power to them. I try to have an open heart, but some people just don't understand what it means to be moved by the elements that drive the core of their being. Mine are spirituality and music.




I've been thru too much of the "judge one by the skin color" and can get quite cynical about it. My reaction now to that is that I don't have to lay out in the sun to get *my* tan!   I'm glad my friends don't judge by that either. 

I have a open heart too unless someone does something to ruin that. I've been told that I'm supposed to help out the poor. My "poor that I help out" is my friend, Richard. I've done alot of stuff for him in the relatively few months I've known him. Same thing for another friend until he got more money and can survive better on it... My friend, Bill, is the same way to some extent. I listen to music alot, mostly as background unless it's something I really like. Then I turn the volume up a bit. Spirituality helps alot in dealing with the pressures of life and other people who want to try to ruin your day...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth, you absolutely rock. I love your style.   

I have a very giving nature. I help out my friends when I can in my own way. I have stuff that I would throw out, but my best friend considerds some of it 'gold', as in worth holding ont to. So I save that stuff for him and when I see him, he gets it. I don't get a lot of money every month, just (barely ) enough to entertain myself. After October, I'm going to have to put all my money towards the holiday season or I won't be able to get my friends and family nice gifts. I like giving nice gifts. Their joy brings me joy. Ah, life is good mostly and I look forward to going back to school.


----------



## Steve Jung

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You can go to a con and see those... it was a wench outfit and bodice that got the guys all bent out of shape with criked necks at Dragoncon....  Never mind the set of DDDs that filled said bodice.....



This thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Darth, you absolutely rock. I love your style.
> 
> I have a very giving nature. I help out my friends when I can in my own way. I have stuff that I would throw out, but my best friend considerds some of it 'gold', as in worth holding ont to. So I save that stuff for him and when I see him, he gets it. I don't get a lot of money every month, just (barely ) enough to entertain myself. After October, I'm going to have to put all my money towards the holiday season or I won't be able to get my friends and family nice gifts. I like giving nice gifts. Their joy brings me joy. Ah, life is good mostly and I look forward to going back to school.




And, I do that with the little I have left over each week from paying bills. I've gone down and gotten him for stuff like the 4th of July weekend. And going to bring him up here for the Serenity movie. I'm not much of a Firefly fan, having only seen one episode. But there's a group of, as yet unknown number, of friends who's going and don't mind that he tags along as well. I figured he'd want to see the movie since he's going to be working on the art for the supplements to the RPG that's come out already.    

My sister's already invited him up for Thanksgiving and Christmas. I'd like to get him up here for that so he'd be around people who would actually give a damn about his happiness!

And I've gotta save (somehow!) for the holidays and planning to just say to hell with my budget and go with the same group of friends to Key West right after Thanksgiving. I haven't been since sometime in the 70s when we lived in Homestead, FL. And I'd like to go back, even if nothing else to see how it's changed over the years....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> This thread is worthless without pics.




Great. Now I've gotta go find the pic, and adjust the brightness with Photoshop.... Just so you guys can get frazzled up over it...


----------



## Steve Jung

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Great. Now I've gotta go find the pic, and adjust the brightness with Photoshop.... Just so you guys can get frazzled up over it...



Woo-hoo.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Great. Now I've gotta go find the pic, and adjust the brightness with Photoshop.... Just so you guys can get frazzled up over it...



Yes and you still owe me pics!


----------



## Dungannon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Great. Now I've gotta go find the pic, and adjust the brightness with Photoshop.... Just so you guys can get frazzled up over it...



We men are simple creatures.  Give us beer and wenches in corsets and we're happy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yes and you still owe me pics!




Heh. you got the one of Richard to drool over....   I don't have a current pic of myself.

So far, can't find the chick in the corset. Guess I'd better go search the files on the laptop...


----------



## Bront

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Afternoon, folks.  What's new?
> 
> And Lady A, Huzzah for wenches in corsets!



What about getting them out of said corsets?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cool! Someone else who likes Phil Collins!!!
> 
> Most others like to bash him.



Phil rocks!  I wish I had some of his newer stuff, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> This thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

>



What if we said we were busy with the pics?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What if we said we were busy with the pics?



What are you doing with them?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Do you really need to ask me?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Do you really need to ask me?



I figured it couldn't hurt


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

>



I was wondering where the gif was. Thanks.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I was wondering where the gif was. Thanks.



It's quite usefull.  I swiped it from Reveal.


----------



## Ashwyn

Dungannon said:
			
		

> We men are simple creatures.  Give us beer and wenches in corsets and we're happy.



I am not much of a man then. :\


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I am not much of a man then. :\



No, you're more of a teady bear.  

That's sometimes green...  

and has a unicorn horn...  

and wears assless chaps...


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> No, you're more of a teady bear.
> 
> That's sometimes green...
> 
> and has a unicorn horn...
> 
> and wears assless chaps...



I like being me.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> No, you're more of a teady bear.
> 
> That's sometimes green...
> 
> and has a unicorn horn...
> 
> and wears assless chaps...



See, that explains it.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> See, that explains it.



Could you explain the explanation?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

No I'm sorry I am busy with some pictures of wenches in corsets right now...


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No I'm sorry I am busy with some pictures of wenches in corsets right now...



Could you at least explain what it explains?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No I'm sorry I am busy with some pictures of wenches in corsets right now...



Upload!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I like being me.



I like you being you too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Upload!



I concur.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Could you at least explain what it explains?



Apparently she's a fashion consultant doing research on Corsets so she can design them for teady bears such as yourself to wear.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No I'm sorry I am busy with some pictures of wenches in corsets right now...



 And here I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Bront

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> And here I thought I was the only one!



Way we again refer you to the photo upload section of Enworld and request that you test it out


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie in a corset would scare me...


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Cyberzombie in a corset would scare me...



Why's that?

Congrats on 10K btw, didn't notice you hit it earlier.


----------



## Jdvn1

Because I don't think his breasts should be lifted? I don't mind it on that lady in his sig, though. 

Thanks, Bront. I hit it a few days ago, but I'm not the sort that starts threads about it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

'Grats on the milestone Jdvn1!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 'Grats on the milestone Jdvn1!



 Thanks, Fru! And I like your thematic avatar.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because I don't think his breasts should be lifted? I don't mind it on that lady in his sig, though.
> 
> Thanks, Bront. I hit it a few days ago, but I'm not the sort that starts threads about it.



Bah, they're all in good fun.  I decided not to start a 6K/B-day thread the other day, but I'll probably do a 10K thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thanks, Fru! And I like your thematic avatar.



It certainly fits.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It certainly fits.



I figured you'd go for a cat in a Pirate hat.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, they're all in good fun.  I decided not to start a 6K/B-day thread the other day, but I'll probably do a 10K thread.



 True, but since post count doesn't matter to me, I don't think it's threadworthy for me.

I am considering doing a 1-year thread, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I figured you'd go for a cat in a Pirate hat.



 ... That's an awesome idea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I figured you'd go for a cat in a Pirate hat.



I just did a quick search for pirate avatars and thiat is the first one I came across that I liked.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... That's an awesome idea.



Ok, that is just cool!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Truth Seeker posted this:





Would have used it if I hadn't already picked the skull avatar.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cats with eye patches are cool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The one Truth Seeker posted reminds me of my sisters cat.


----------



## Jdvn1

Maybe it is...!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe it is...!



I doubt it, there are a lot of cats that look that way facially. Besides, Tux (the name of my sisters cat), is a little more rotund and you can see it in his face.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Apparently she's a fashion consultant doing research on Corsets so she can design them for teady bears such as yourself to wear.



I already got one.


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like you being you too.



Thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Thanks.



No prob. You and a couple dozen other people here totally roc!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No prob. You and a couple dozen other people here totally roc!



That reminds me of one of the first D&D games I was in...

GM: Okay, the Druid, trying to escape, jumps into the air... and turns into a roc.
Us: ... A rock?
GM: Right.
Us: ... And he falls to the ground?
GM: No, he flies away.
Us: I thought he was a rock.
GM: He is.
Us: A _flying_ rock?
GM: ... Of course.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Actually that was a spelling error. I was aware of Rocs before dnd through mythology. I love reading old mythological stories.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh well, it's also a fun D&D pun.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I already got one.



New avatar?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That reminds me of one of the first D&D games I was in...
> 
> GM: Okay, the Druid, trying to escape, jumps into the air... and turns into a roc.
> Us: ... A rock?
> GM: Right.
> Us: ... And he falls to the ground?
> GM: No, he flies away.
> Us: I thought he was a rock.
> GM: He is.
> Us: A _flying_ rock?
> GM: ... Of course.



I remember a conversation I had with a druid once.

Halfling: Is the Treant coming with us?
Druid: No, he's leaving
*laughter ensues*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I remember a conversation I had with a druid once.
> 
> Halfling: Is the Treant coming with us?
> Druid: No, he's leaving
> *laughter ensues*



It'd have funnier if the druid said the the Treant was 'leafing'.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> New avatar?



I used it once before on another board.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I used it once before on another board.



So you never use an avatar more than once?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It'd have funnier if the druid said the the Treant was 'leafing'.



It was funnier because someone else caught it before the druid actualy, he was serious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> It was funnier because someone else caught it before the druid actualy, he was serious.



Ar. Makes sense.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> So you never use an avatar more than once?



It's too big to use here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It's too big to use here.



Why don't ye shrink to appropraite size?


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why don't ye shrink to appropraite size?



It wouldn't look so good at the right size.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It wouldn't look so good at the right size.



Just trim off a few pixels on each side.  There's some to spare.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It wouldn't look so good at the right size.



There, I shrunk it to appropriate size. Does it really look unuseable?


----------



## Ashwyn

why do you guys want to see me in a corset so badly?


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> why do you guys want to see me in a corset so badly?



Probably the same reason many people wanted to see The Universe in a halter top


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Probably the same reason many people wanted to see The Universe in a halter top



Well, I changed my avatar.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Well, I changed my avatar.



Cool, bout time we got pics of people wearing corsetts.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, bout time we got pics of people wearing corsetts.



How sad for you that it's me.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> How sad for you that it's me.



Yeah.  What happened to your Fur?  or do you dye?


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah.  What happened to your Fur?



Lighting is different.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Probably the same reason many people wanted to see The Universe in a halter top



Eaayyr! No, mate, I'm not ineed of a deathwish that badly.


----------



## Ashwyn

Did I scare everyone away?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Did I scare everyone away?



 Is that common for you?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What if we said we were busy with the pics?





Hate to tell the guys that you're too busy with the pic for them to get it yet....   










Haven't had a chance to look for it yet....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hate to tell the guys that you're too busy with the pic for them to get it yet....



Modifying the pic?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Could you explain the explanation?




Do you really need one?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Do you really need one?



I'm guessing Ashwyn does.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> why do you guys want to see me in a corset so badly?




'Cause it's funny?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> 'Cause it's funny?



And maybe sexy?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And maybe sexy?




Maybe....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe....



One could certainly hope so.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

All corsets are sexy!  Even if they are on guys...it makes me think of sexy girls...YAY!


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe....



I know at least one person thinks so.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I know at least one person thinks so.




You're taking compliments about your potential sexiness from another guy?


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're taking compliments about your potential sexiness from another guy?



No, not a guy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I know at least one person thinks so.



Me?


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Me?



Well, no I was thinking of someone else, but if you do then thank you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> but if you do then thank you.



I do. And you are.


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I do. And you are.



Am i too sexy for my own good?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Am i too sexy for my own good?



If good looks were a crime you'd be serving a life sentence.


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If good looks were a crime you'd be serving a life sentence.



Hmm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Hmm.



Is that bad or good?


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that bad or good?



I'm not sure.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Could be worse, they coulda said "Death Row" instead of "Life Sentence"....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Random "What the....?" commentary from the Giants/Saints football game last night.

The announcers were discussing the technical spacing/size of the neutral zone. And the second announcer made the following comment: 

"Isn't that the length of a Klingon?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Random "What the....?" commentary from the Giants/Saints football game last night.
> 
> The announcers were discussing the technical spacing/size of the neutral zone. And the second announcer made the following comment:
> 
> "Isn't that the length of a Klingon?"



That's freakin' hilarious!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Random "What the....?" commentary from the Giants/Saints football game last night.
> 
> The announcers were discussing the technical spacing/size of the neutral zone. And the second announcer made the following comment:
> 
> "Isn't that the length of a Klingon?"



I obviously need to start watching football now...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I obviously need to start watching football now...



Lady A! Where ya been? I've been waiting around all day for you to show up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I obviously need to start watching football now...




I admit it was totally unexpected.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I admit it was totally unexpected.



Well? How long are you?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Well? How long are you?




I ain't gonna touch that with a Bat'leth...


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I ain't gonna touch that with a Bat'leth...



What are you gonna touch it with?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> What are you gonna touch it with?




That's for me to know and you to not find out


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lady A! Where ya been? I've been waiting around all day for you to show up.



Well I had therapy, then I went to some friends house for a few hours so they would feed me, then I came home and got on the internet, that is where I have been.


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Well I had therapy, then I went to some friends house for a few hours so they would feed me, then I came home and got on the internet, that is where I have been.



What did you have for food?


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Am i too sexy for my own good?



Wasn't there a song about this?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's for me to know and you to not find out



A Corset?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What did you have for food?



Potato stewp.  Stewp is what my friend makes, her stew is to watery and her soup to thick so everything is stewp.


----------



## Del

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Potato stewp.  Stewp is what my friend makes, her stew is to watery and her soup to thick so everything is stewp.




Yum. I could go for stewp right now. Just finished noodles. Not as good.


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Potato stewp.  Stewp is what my friend makes, her stew is to watery and her soup to thick so everything is stewp.



Mmm. Stewp is good food.  


			
				Del said:
			
		

> Yum. I could go for stewp right now. Just finished noodles. Not as good.



I had ravioli.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm making my own french fries...


----------



## Del

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm making my own french fries...




I will refrain from the obligatory political joke.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Del said:
			
		

> I will refrain from the obligatory political joke.



Aw....


----------



## Del

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Aw....




I should approach Enworld about advertising my forums here. Most of mine don't conflict with theirs (D20, RPGs, etc) and it would give people a choice of political forums besides Tangency.


----------



## Steve Jung

Del said:
			
		

> I will refrain from the obligatory political joke.



I won't.
... they may take away our fries. But they'll never take... OUR FREEDOM!


----------



## Steve Jung

I'm heading off to Dreamland, Hive. Have a good night.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I'm heading off to Dreamland, Hive. Have a good night.



That a new message board?


----------



## Jdvn1

... I don't want to leave because of a silly hurricane!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I don't want to leave because of a silly hurricane!




Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, I know, but there's no way I can pack everything I'd want, there's no way I can get enough water they recommend, there's no way I can get enough of the supplies. At my house, I have just about everything I need, even without electricity.


----------



## Jdvn1

Okay, okay, I _have_ to leave now. No choice.

It's been fun, y'all. Later.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Okay, okay, I _have_ to leave now. No choice.
> 
> It's been fun, y'all. Later.




Take care of yourself and be safe!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Okay, okay, I _have_ to leave now. No choice.
> 
> It's been fun, y'all. Later.



I hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Okay, okay, I _have_ to leave now. No choice.
> 
> It's been fun, y'all. Later.



Take it easy and be careful and we will all be waiting for you when you get back, safe and sound or I beat you...


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> That a new message board?



No, no. Sleep, slumber, bedtime.


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> No, no. Sleep, slumber, bedtime.



Did you take everyone with you?


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> No, no. Sleep, slumber, bedtime.



That's not allowed here!


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> That's not allowed here!



When did that happen?


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> When did that happen?



The Sleep ban?  I think it came just after the political ban.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> The Sleep ban?  I think it came just after the political ban.



That's news to me.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That's news to me.



You need to read the fine print.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> You need to read the fine print.



How come you are the first person to say anything about it?


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> How come you are the first person to say anything about it?



Most people are too tired to say anything.


----------



## Steve Jung

I was just resting my eyes.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> That's not allowed here!



That's why I fit in so well...


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I was just resting my eyes.



There's a lot of resting our eyes here....


----------



## Steve Jung

That's 'cause there's so much to see.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

A naked flaming girl isn't enough?!?!?!


----------



## Steve Jung

It's a start. A good one, I admit.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> A naked flaming girl isn't enough?!?!?!



So many thing floating around like that can wear on your eyes though.  He keeps straying to the women in corsetts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> You need to read the fine print.



To heck with the fine print, I'll sleep anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> A naked flaming girl isn't enough?!?!?!



Plenty enough for me!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> The Sleep ban?  I think it came just after the political ban.





Sleep? What's that?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> A naked flaming girl isn't enough?!?!?!




Not for those horndogs!


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not for those horndogs!



Which horndogs would those be, then?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Which horndogs would those be, then?




Take yer pick! There's several to choose from!


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Take yer pick! There's several to choose from!



So basically everyone?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not for those horndogs!



The flames scare... well... parts of me


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> So basically everyone?




Yup.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> The flames scare... well... parts of me




As well they should....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As well they should....



I prefer water, personally.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I prefer water, personally.



Agreed


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Good, I wasn't planning on letting the coward parts of you play with the naked flaming girl anyway.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Good, I wasn't planning on letting the coward parts of you play with the naked flaming girl anyway.



Which parts are the coward parts?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Good, I wasn't planning on letting the coward parts of you play with the naked flaming girl anyway.




  

Didn't know those parts clucked like a skeered chicken.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Which parts are the coward parts?




The parts that cry, "Run away! Run away!"?


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The parts that cry, "Run away! Run away!"?



Hmm. I don't think i have those parts.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The parts that cry, "Run away! Run away!"?



How many of your parts enjoy being exposed directly to fire?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> How many of your parts enjoy being exposed directly to fire?




None of them. Just like anyone else.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> None of them. Just like anyone else.



So you have coward parts too?

Man, it's quiet here.  You'd think that maybe something important was happening somewhere else.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> So you have coward parts too?
> 
> Man, it's quiet here.  You'd think that maybe something important was happening somewhere else.




Other than a hurricane, I have no clue....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Other than a hurricane, I have no clue....



I'm just depressed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm just depressed.



<gives Ashwyn a hug>

I hope that helps.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm just depressed.



I'm sorry. Anything you want to talk about?


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm just depressed.



Corset too tight?


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <gives Ashwyn a hug>
> 
> I hope that helps.



Yeah, it does, a little. Thanks.


			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. Anything you want to talk about?



Can't really talk about it. Wouldn't matter though, there's nothing i can do about what's depressing me right now anyway, so it would just make other people depressed too. But thanks for your offer. 

I'll probably feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Ashwyn

Wow. I'm actually enjoying listening to sad music for the first time in over a month. I must be depressed.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Can't really talk about it. Wouldn't matter though, there's nothing i can do about what's depressing me right now anyway, so it would just make other people depressed too. But thanks for your offer.
> 
> I'll probably feel better tomorrow.



I hope things turn out better soon. *Hug*


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I hope things turn out better soon. *Hug*



Thanks. They probably will. Or they won't, and I'll have to just deal with it. If I have to break down and cry every now and again to get through what I'm trying to get through, I will.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Thanks. They probably will. Or they won't, and I'll have to just deal with it. If I have to break down and cry every now and again to get through what I'm trying to get through, I will.



Let's hope it doesn't come to that. But if it helps you cope, then do it.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Thanks. They probably will. Or they won't, and I'll have to just deal with it. If I have to break down and cry every now and again to get through what I'm trying to get through, I will.



Nothing wrong with that, just make sure you keep the fur as dry as possable.


----------



## Bront

Well, um... bump?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ack!  Don't scare me like that!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

You scare easily.   

I've had to deal with other people's depressive moods. One loves to gripe about it and the other (Richard) will clam up for a day or two. He won't talk to anyone at all on two particular days in August. I can understand his reasons although, IMO, he needs to get past that and move on.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've had to deal with other people's depressive moods.



Who hasn't?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ack!  Don't scare me like that!



Sorry, didn't mean to bump you there.



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've had to deal with other people's depressive moods



Same here.  I have enough problems dealing with my own.


----------



## Dungannon

Okay, who here watches Sesame Street?


----------



## Bront

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Okay, who here watches Sesame Street?



Not for a long time.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I don't watch much tv anymore, but if I happen to be watching tv and flip through and see sesame street I will actually normally stop to watch it.


----------



## Dungannon

I used to watch it with my boys all the time, but now that they live with their mom, I find myself missing it occasionally.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Okay, who here watches Sesame Street?



I stopped watching it when I was old enough to formulate opinions.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I stopped watching it when I was old enough to formulate opinions.



So, some time last year? *ducks*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> So, some time last year? *ducks*



Um, no. Like when I was 6 years old. 

<throws goose at Bront>


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Um, no. Like when I was 6 years old.
> 
> <throws goose at Bront>



Ack! I've been goosed!


----------



## Ashwyn

Hey hive.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Hey hive.



Hello Mr Roberts.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Hello Mr Roberts.



You called me mister. I like that. I shall therefore spare your life. But first, would you be a good lad and fetch me some brandy?


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You called me mister. I like that. I shall therefore spare your life. But first, would you be a good lad and fetch me some brandy?



I had a star wars character named Wesley Roberts.  No one ever caught the connection unless I pointed it out.  Wesley seemed to trip them up.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> I had a star wars character named Wesley Roberts.  No one ever caught the connection unless I pointed it out.  Wesley seemed to trip them up.



Could be because my name is Westly.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Could be because my name is Westly.



Of course, that't must be it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Hey hive.



Someone's been watching The Princess Bride.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Of course, that't must be it.



Maybe they got him confused with Wesley Crusher. Did they tell him to shut up a lot?


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Maybe they got him confused with Wesley Crusher. Did they tell him to shut up a lot?



Actualy no, but they never did believe he was as good a pilot, shot, and gunner as he was.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy no, but they never did believe he was as good a pilot, shot, and gunner as he was.



Well there you go. Behold the power of the subconscious!


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Well there you go. Behold the power of the subconscious!



I prefer leaving them unconsious.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Bront said:
			
		

> I prefer leaving them unconsious.



 That could get you arrested, you know.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Okay, who here watches Sesame Street?




Not since elementary school.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Ack! I've been goosed!




TMI!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Maybe they got him confused with Wesley Crusher. Did they tell him to shut up a lot?




Nope. But he shoulda watched his back to make sure the party didn't kill him in total frustration for his being such a smartie and they start to feel useless as a result.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Can someone tell me why it is that the internet is both the spawning place for those that are idoits and those that feel they must point out how idoitic the idoits are in order to feel their superiority? *sighs*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me why it is that the internet is both the spawning place for those that are idoits and those that feel they must point out how idoitic the idoits are in order to feel their superiority? *sighs*




I thought working in fast food seemed to spawn idiots. Both behind the counter and in front of the counter... :\ Then you find out that supposedly those who go to church are the biggest bunch of [edited for Eric's Grandma] that you've ever met....  :\ Makes me wonder and be glad I don't go to *their* church!!! And that old farts have the biggest fits over a mere 31 cents that they realized they were missing when they LEFT THE STORE!!!   

We had so many idiots in there that all of us went WTF?!?!?!

"The world is full of stupid people" --> The Refreshments "Banditos"
"Stupid people/they keep a breeding(approx lyrics)" -->Harvey Danger "Flagpole Sitta"


----------



## Jdvn1

Hurricane Rita doesn't scare me!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hurricane Rita doesn't scare me!




But yet you ran from it....  




Glad you made it through safely!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hurricane Rita doesn't scare me!



Would me, gimme a good old fashion blizzard any day...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Would me, gimme a good old fashion blizzard any day...



One that induces nudity?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

If you want to get warm you get naked and lay Really REALLY close to someone else who is naked... So, yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> If you want to get warm you get naked and lay Really REALLY close to someone else who is naked... So, yes.



Woohoo! Blizzard induced nudity!


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> If you want to get warm you get naked and lay Really REALLY close to someone else who is naked... So, yes.



I hope you never have the misfortune of getting trapped with me in a blizzard.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I hope you never have the misfortune of getting trapped with me in a blizzard.



*whaps* Hush up bear boy, I would keep you warm same as anyone else....I would just do other things with certain other people, well person.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *whaps* Hush up bear boy, I would keep you warm same as anyone else....I would just do other things with certain other people, well person.



Oh, i know you would, you just wouldn't enjoy it.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Oh, i know you would, you just wouldn't enjoy it.



You know, there are instructional tapes so you can get better at that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Not to mention a Dummies book as well.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

How to convert a lesbian for dummies?  Eek!  Get 'em away they try that to much already!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> How to convert a lesbian for dummies?  Eek!  Get 'em away they try that to much already!




"How To Convert A Lesbian For Dummies?"

Answer: Don't.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> How to convert a lesbian for dummies?  Eek!  Get 'em away they try that to much already!



Stragenly, that title works both ways.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> How to convert a lesbian for dummies?  Eek!  Get 'em away they try that to much already!



Not me.


----------



## Bront

Well, I'm off to Columbus for a bit.  Should be an interesting trip.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, I'm off to Columbus for a bit.  Should be an interesting trip.




Why? You gonna convert some lesbians?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

That might be a dangerous trip...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> That might be a dangerous trip...




Yup. New meaning to the word, "interesting".....


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> That might be a dangerous trip...



Depends on what he tries to convert them _to_.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Depends on what he tries to convert them _to_.



Anyway you look at that for a man it is dangerous.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Why? You gonna convert some lesbians?



No, I'm too poor for that.

Business.  Crosstraining.  All sorts of fun.


----------



## Ashwyn

Anyone around?


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Anyone around?



Yes.

Hive seems to have sputtered.  I think it's partly because of the huricanes.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Hive seems to have sputtered.  I think it's partly because of the huricanes.



Hey there. All my messageboards have sputtered.


----------



## Steve Jung

I'm here. *waves*


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I'm here. *waves*



Hi. What's up?


----------



## Steve Jung

Not much. Just cursing the Phillies who've played themselves out of the postseason, again.   Then again, my fantasy football team is undefeated.  How are you?


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Not much. Just cursing the Phillies who've played themselves out of the postseason, again.   Then again, my fantasy football team is undefeated.  How are you?



Could be worse, could the White Sox who are threatening a '69 Cubs colaps.


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Not much. Just cursing the Phillies who've played themselves out of the postseason, again.   Then again, my fantasy football team is undefeated.  How are you?



I'm ok. Been a little lonely today, but I'm fine.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm ok. Been a little lonely today, but I'm fine.



I feel for you.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> I feel for you.



Thanks.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm ok. Been a little lonely today, but I'm fine.



Sorry that you're lonely. But we're here.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Sorry that you're lonely. But we're here.



Yes and I am a not so sexy lesbian if that helps... :\


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Sorry that you're lonely. But we're here.



Thanks Steve. It means a lot. I just have been lacking in having people around in person lately.



			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yes and I am a not so sexy lesbian if that helps... :\



Hmm. Something must be wrong with ENWorld. It added the words "not so" to your post.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Thanks Steve. It means a lot. I just have been lacking in having people around in person lately.



You're welcome. I sometimes feel that way, too.


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> You're welcome. I sometimes feel that way, too.



It's been a long time since I've been around friends in person, so it is kind of wearing on me. I have one friend who I keep making plans with, but she keeps having to cancel.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It's been a long time since I've been around friends in person, so it is kind of wearing on me. I have one friend who I keep making plans with, but she keeps having to cancel.



That sucks. Does she know how it makes you feel?


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That sucks. Does she know how it makes you feel?



Yeah, she does. It makes her feel bad too. But things keep popping up that make her have to cancel. It's always been like that with her. Thursday though, we should be able to hang out. I know she wants to, if only because I promised her a backrub, and she knows I give good backrubs.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yeah, she does. It makes her feel bad too. But things keep popping up that make her have to cancel. It's always been like that with her. Thursday though, we should be able to hang out. I know she wants to, if only because I promised her a backrub, and she knows I give good backrubs.



Well, hopefully, it will work out.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Thursday though, we should be able to hang out. I know she wants to, if only because I promised her a backrub, and she knows I give good backrubs.



That's good. Have fun.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Hmm. Something must be wrong with ENWorld. It added the words "not so" to your post.



Nope that was me!  So there!


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, hopefully, it will work out.



Yep. But I'm not going to get my hopes up.



			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That's good. Have fun.



Thanks. I will. I think she'll have more though.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Nope that was me!  So there!



Oh yeah? Well you're sexy, dammit! So there back!


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yep. But I'm not going to get my hopes up.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I will. I think she'll have more though.



Excellent.

Goodnight all.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Night Steve I will miss you deeply!


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Excellent.
> 
> Goodnight all.



Goodnight Steve!


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I will miss you deeply!



How come you never say nice things like that to me?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I dunno, cause you never leave before me maybe?


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I dunno, cause you never leave before me maybe?



*ponders*

Oh. Yeah. I guess I really haven't. Well in that case, I'll miss you deeply when you have to go again.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Thanks. I will. I think she'll have more though.



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What's happening hivers?


----------



## Ashwyn

Nothing much right now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Nothing much right now.



Nothing much? Nuts.

Man, this place is quiet!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What's happening hivers?




Nothing much now. Went this morning to take Mom to have her 2nd cataract surgery.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nothing much now. Went this morning to take Mom to have her 2nd cataract surgery.



Eep! Sorry to hear. Hope all goes well. I'll say a prayer for her.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nothing much now. Went this morning to take Mom to have her 2nd cataract surgery.



How did it go?


----------



## Ashwyn

Did everyone leave?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Did everyone leave?



I'm skiting around the edge of the hivemind. I'm in and out as I see new posts.


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm skiting around the edge of the hivemind. I'm in and out as I see new posts.



How's things?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> How's things?



Quite well actually. Just sarted my Alernity game - it is freakin' hilarious. I'm loving it.


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Quite well actually. Just sarted my Alernity game - it is freakin' hilarious. I'm loving it.



Good.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Did everyone leave?



Sorry, occasionaly I need to sleep... er... rest my eyes.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, occasionaly I need to sleep... er... rest my eyes.



So you can't even follow your own rule?


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> So you can't even follow your own rule?



Forum rules.  It's in a spoiler tag somewhere.

And the travel took something out of me, I'm all screwed up.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Forum rules.  It's in a spoiler tag somewhere.
> 
> And the travel took something out of me, I'm all screwed up.



Nice excuse.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Nice excuse.



Hey, at least I've still been in the hive, unlike some people...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, at least I've still been in the hive, unlike some people...



I'm still here.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm still here.



Good to hear


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Good to hear



I wonder where the troupe went?


----------



## Ashwyn

I'm still around. I just don't have much to say.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm still around. I just don't have much to say.



Seems to be the current trend.


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Night Steve I will miss you deeply!



Thanks, Lady_A.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I've been around as much as possible but I have been feeling a bit sick lately so I haven't been on or haven't have as much to say.  Sorry I will now post through the pain...


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I've been around as much as possible but I have been feeling a bit sick lately so I haven't been on or haven't have as much to say.  Sorry I will now post through the pain...



That's the spirit. You gotta play hurt.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> How did it go?




It seemed to have went pretty well. She slept some this afternoon (but then, so did I...). She's hoping not to have the temporary double vision she had after the first one. 



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Eep! Sorry to hear. Hope all goes well. I'll say a prayer for her.




Thanks!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> And the travel took something out of me, I'm all screwed up.




Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm still around. I just don't have much to say.



 Are you not your nasty teddy bear self?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I wonder where the troupe went?




To Walmart to get "Robots" on DVD, Barnes and Noble for more SF books (like I don't have enough to read now!!) and then to harass some friends at our convention meeting.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I've been around as much as possible but I have been feeling a bit sick lately so I haven't been on or haven't have as much to say.  Sorry I will now post through the pain...




Hope ya feel better!   



			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That's the spirit. You gotta play hurt.




Just like my friend Richard. He has to do that all the time... and still has a great sense of humor about it.   

That and many a football player. Those are some tough dudes who always have to play thru lots of pain.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you not your nasty teddy bear self?




I don't think so... he's too...too...too....um....err.... PINK!!


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It seemed to have went pretty well. She slept some this afternoon (but then, so did I...).



Good.


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> She's hoping not to have the temporary double vision she had after the first one.



I hope so too.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't think so... he's too...too...too....um....err.... PINK!!



I really am a good guy. I promise.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't think so... he's too...too...too....um....err.... PINK!!



 He's pretty in pink!


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I really am a good guy. I promise.



 I've heard this act before. 

You're a hiver, anyway. None of us are _that_ bad, I like to think.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've heard this act before.
> 
> You're a hiver, anyway. None of us are _that_ bad, I like to think.



According to some people, I am pretty damn great.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> According to some people, I am pretty damn great.



Lucky for you, some of us are here.


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Lucky for you, some of us are here.



Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I've been around as much as possible but I have been feeling a bit sick lately so I haven't been on or haven't have as much to say.  Sorry I will now post through the pain...



Suck it up, the hive needs you!


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> According to some people, I am pretty damn great.



 I don't know what's wrong with me, but I couldn't help but play the fortune cookie game with this...


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't know what's wrong with me, but I couldn't help but play the fortune cookie game with this...



Well, that's true too.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't know what's wrong with me, but I couldn't help but play the fortune cookie game with this...



That works for much of the hivemind (Including the above statement)


----------



## megamania

ah the infamous fortune cookie trick.  How goes it here?  Been quiet.


----------



## Bront

Yeah, hive has been pretty quiet lately.


----------



## Ashwyn

Far too quiet.


----------



## Bront

*Bangs pots and pans around*


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> pots and pans



Who's that?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Fortune I got yesterday: "Lovers come and go, but friends are always there."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> *Bangs pots and pans around*




Channeling your inner toddler?


----------



## Ashwyn

Hi!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Hi!




More like: "hiiiiiii...." (The way my friend Richard said "hi" when high on Vicatin.   )

How's Your Royal Pinkness doing?


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like: "hiiiiiii...." (The way my friend Richard said "hi" when high on Vicatin.   )
> 
> How's Your Royal Pinkness doing?



I'm doing alright, how about you?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm doing alright, how about you?




Fine. Trying to work out details regarding seeing that Serenity movie tomorrow night. I'm irked that someone has decided to keep the showtimes and theaters top secret until tomorrow.   

Frankly, to be honest, if it wasn't for friends going, I wouldn't go. The trailer didn't thrill me one bit. Didn't make me really wanting to see this movie. That and the fact I've only seen one ep of "Firefly" to start with...


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Fine. Trying to work out details regarding seeing that Serenity movie tomorrow night. I'm irked that someone has decided to keep the showtimes and theaters top secret until tomorrow.
> 
> Frankly, to be honest, if it wasn't for friends going, I wouldn't go. The trailer didn't thrill me one bit. Didn't make me really wanting to see this movie. That and the fact I've only seen one ep of "Firefly" to start with...



I've only seen one episode of Firefly too.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Well are their nude chics in it?  Then I'd go...


----------



## Steve Jung

I don't think so, but who knows?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Channeling your inner toddler?



Someone needed to make some noise.  Woke someone up it seems.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Well are their nude chics in it?  Then I'd go...



No, just scantily clad escort chicks in tight clothing who kick but.


----------



## Ashwyn

I'm back.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm back.



Welcome back


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Welcome back



Thank you. What's going on?


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Thank you. What's going on?



Just chilling in Columbus.  Not much to do.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Just chilling in Columbus.  Not much to do.



Not much to do here either.


----------



## Steve Jung

Pretty much the same here.


----------



## Bront

Woho! I finaly fixed my e-mail!  (Kept trying to cross 3 states constantly, slwoing everything down)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka has been busy. I'm trying to find a module that I can run on the pbp forums and creating character and playing games there! 'Bout time if ask me. I've been on the boards for a year, and just haven't done a pbp game 'til now. Yay!


----------



## Bront

Congrats.

I recomend LEW for a fairly interesting full emersion world.  Since you don't have a party as much as assosiates, you can make some broad friends, tell stories in character, and such.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Congrats.
> 
> I recomend LEW for a fairly interesting full emersion world.  Since you don't have a party as much as assosiates, you can make some broad friends, tell stories in character, and such.



I'll wait for Living Superheroes. I'll aim to play a Kryptonian.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll wait for Living Superheroes. I'll aim to play a Kryptonian.



Then you'll need a different game.  Alien is the only power origin that's been pretty much agreed upon being banned for the setting (due to how the origin works).  Magic/Mystical is under some debate.

Now, if you're looking to make a similarly based character, then that's a different story.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Now, if you're looking to make a similarly based character, then that's a different story.



That is pretty much what I meant. I guess I should have clarified.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is pretty much what I meant. I guess I should have clarified.



Cool, just wanted to make sure you weren't Jonsing for something that wasn't going to happen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, just wanted to make sure you weren't Jonsing for something that wasn't going to happen.



Just curious: what was the reasoning behind the no aliens ruling?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just curious: what was the reasoning behind the no aliens ruling?



Why would aliens suddently appear after a comet passes over?

That is tenitive, but it's a consistancy thing to keep some sembelance of continuity.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Well are their nude chics in it?  Then I'd go...




What about fire? Would you go then?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Someone needed to make some noise.  Woke someone up it seems.




I was already awake. So, NYAH!   

I guess you're still in one piece from trying to convert lesbians....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Why would aliens suddently appear after a comet passes over?
> 
> That is tenitive, but it's a consistancy thing to keep some sembelance of continuity.




Why not? People dream of aliens coming out of comets... don't they?


----------



## Ashwyn

Hey.


----------



## Jdvn1

Is for horses?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Why would aliens suddently appear after a comet passes over?



I don't know. I was just curious.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What about fire? Would you go then?



If there were lots and Lots of fire I would go, but I still want to see the girls...


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I was already awake. So, NYAH!
> 
> I guess you're still in one piece from trying to convert lesbians....



Apparently money works.  But there went my paycheck


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Apparently money works.  But there went my paycheck



 Just one?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Why not? People dream of aliens coming out of comets... don't they?



Only when they land.  This was just a flyby.

Honestly not my personal thought, but seems to be a big deal, and realy a compromise, since some people ONLY want to offer one power source. (Enough that there was nearly an even split between nearly unlimited, selected, and one)


----------



## megamania

I thought you guys were talking about a movie until I backtracked some.

How goes it?  I'm here for a few then off to job #2.


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm doing well, about to go home after school.

How're things with you, mega? I worry that you don't have enough free time.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm doing well, about to go home after school.
> 
> How're things with you, mega? I worry that you don't have enough free time.



Does anyone ever have enough free time?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I worry that I have to much free time...it sucks.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I worry that I have to much free time...it sucks.



Don't you have a job?

Of course, what am I saying, I'm at mine right now.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

No I don't and I hate it.  And don't tell me to look for one cause I am trying, but it is hard to find a job with my disabilities so it has been going slow.  That and government bureaucracies suck.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No I don't and I hate it.  And don't tell me to look for one cause I am trying, but it is hard to find a job with my disabilities so it has been going slow.  That and government bureaucracies suck.



Disabilities?  I knew you had a few problems, didn't know they were that bad.

So I take it a job at like a Target or a McDonalds isn't an option?  Not glorious, but it's an honest job that pays something and keeps you busy.  My Target job was a lifesaver when I was unemployed for the time and the confidence, even if the paycheck didn't help that much (I lost some of my unemployment if I made too much, so after a while, it didn't pay to work other than to extend my unemployment).


----------



## Lady_Acoma

No not really an option.  I have more problems then just being a bit wacky though that is what I get gov't money for, I have other physical concerns too which make job placement tough right now.  But I will get one.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Does anyone ever have enough free time?



 Well, mega only has free time at, like, 4am when he should be sleeping. Lots of people need more free time, but I think mega needs it more than most.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No I don't and I hate it.  And don't tell me to look for one cause I am trying, but it is hard to find a job with my disabilities so it has been going slow.  That and government bureaucracies suck.



 Wanting to burn things is a disability? 

No, I know looking for a job can be tough, with or without disabilities.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No not really an option.  I have more problems then just being a bit wacky though that is what I get gov't money for, I have other physical concerns too which make job placement tough right now.  But I will get one.



Well, good luck to you.  I'm sure you'll find something.


----------



## Bront

I hereby delare, that I, Bront, am....
bored


----------



## Ashwyn

I'm bored too. And sad again. Nobody probably wants to hear about me being sad yet again though. But, I am, so there you go.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm bored too. And sad again. Nobody probably wants to hear about me being sad yet again though. But, I am, so there you go.



I'm here to listen if you want to ... well... post


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm here to listen if you want to ... well... post



Thanks. Nothing really to talk about, I'm just lonely today.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Thanks. Nothing really to talk about, I'm just lonely today.



Didn't Elvis sing about that?


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Didn't Elvis sing about that?



Yes indeed. I should probably avoid songs like that right now though.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yes indeed. I should probably avoid songs like that right now though.



Yeah, I always get drepressed listening to Viva Las Vegas.


----------



## Bront

*runs nakid through the hive*


----------



## Ashwyn

I CAN SEE YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I CAN SEE YOU!!!!!!!



Hey, someone's awake!


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, someone's awake!



Yeah, sorta.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm freaking exhausted. I'm going to hit the sack, see you folks later!

Where's that sleepy icon?


----------



## Bront

I'm flying out later today, been working all night, and got a bit of a reprieve.  So going to try to take it.  Night.


----------



## Ashwyn

But I'm still awake!


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> But I'm still awake!



Sorry.  BTW, there was a policy change.  Posters with over 5000 posts earn the right to sleep.

Side note - Yeah! for wireness internet! (Posting from the airport, this is cool)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Hey.






			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is for horses?




But grass is cheaper.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> If there were lots and Lots of fire I would go, but I still want to see the girls...




Dancing female fire elementals?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Apparently money works.  But there went my paycheck




So why is my wallet still empty?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Okay if that was in it I would have to go and bring a camera or something with me...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No I don't and I hate it.  And don't tell me to look for one cause I am trying, but it is hard to find a job with my disabilities so it has been going slow.  That and government bureaucracies suck.




Get a job, ya bum!   

Couldn't resist that one!   

And gov't bureauracracies do suck. That's why Richard can't get his disability money.... stupid bastards. At least he does have his artwork.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry.  BTW, there was a policy change.  Posters with over 5000 posts earn the right to sleep.




Not quite there yet... but fairly close.



> Side note - Yeah! for wireness internet! (Posting from the airport, this is cool)




I had that when I was at Dragoncon. For one day as it was $10 a day!   

A friend of mine had "problems" with getting onto the wireless network when he was in Ohio on business until one of his coworkers said they'd turned the card off which was why he couldn't get on. Brilliant idiots. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So why is my wallet still empty?



You don't live in Columbus.

And I don't get paid that much.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not quite there yet... but fairly close.



You can make it tonight if you try 


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I had that when I was at Dragoncon. For one day as it was $10 a day!
> 
> A friend of mine had "problems" with getting onto the wireless network when he was in Ohio on business until one of his coworkers said they'd turned the card off which was why he couldn't get on. Brilliant idiots. [/sarcasm]



My hotel was like that, but the airport was free.  Strangely, they didn't charge my room, but the room across the hall form me.  Don't know how they figured that out, but oh well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dancing female fire elementals?



_*Naked*_ dancing female fire elementals! Yeah, baby!!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Naked*_ dancing female fire elementals! Yeah, baby!!



I think that violates too many codes to be seen in any local clubs.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> You don't live in Columbus.




Nope. Haven't been there since a con called Care-Con was up there back in, I believe, '97 or so.



> And I don't get paid that much.




Me neither.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Naked*_ dancing female fire elementals! Yeah, baby!!




How can you tell?



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I think that violates too many codes to be seen in any local clubs.




Especially those set down by the Fire Marshall....


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially those set down by the Fire Marshall....



And Health inspectors, possibly the FCC, the police....


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> the police....



Yeah, well with a fire elemental, I can understand. 

Don't stand, don't stand so
Don't stand so close to me
Don't stand, don't stand so
Don't stand so close to me


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yeah, well with a fire elemental, I can understand.
> 
> Don't stand, don't stand so
> Don't stand so close to me
> Don't stand, don't stand so
> Don't stand so close to me



Just be careful of the Sting of the flames.


----------



## Bront

Wow, no hive all day.  What's the deal?


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, no hive all day.  What's the deal?



I don't know. Nobody's been around today.


----------



## megamania

Just got here.  Messed around with my storyhour and as always- found myself here.


----------



## megamania

Am I so offensive that people leave sites because I posted?!?    sheesh.....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yes it's all you...you made us all run away horrified...


----------



## megamania

I just knew it!


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yes it's all you...you made us all run away horrified...



Awww, I thought it was me.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Awww, I thought it was me.



Ok, it was realy you, we were just trying to be kind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Awww, I thought it was me.



Wasn't you, just been really busy lately.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wasn't you, just been really busy lately.



No need to withhold the truth


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> No need to withhold the truth



The truth of the matter is that I have been busy - I have been making serious updates to my homebrew campaign setting.


----------



## Bront

Sure, you stick with that story 

*yawn*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Sure, you stick with that story
> 
> *yawn*



I'm going to.

I'm tired too. Be hiitin' the sack soon.


----------



## Bront

Ugh, I took a 3 hour nap.  I hope that doesn't bite me today.


----------



## Sniktch

You guys are still on this thread?  More drivel!  More, I say!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Ugh, I took a 3 hour nap.  I hope that doesn't bite me today.




It might. It usually does when I only get that much sleep at night. 3 hour naps are good, IMO.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> You guys are still on this thread?  More drivel!  More, I say!!!



 Wha-bu-hoo?


----------



## Bront

Sniktch said:
			
		

> You guys are still on this thread?  More drivel!  More, I say!!!



And where have you been to help?

Eww, it looks like someone added more drool.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It might. It usually does when I only get that much sleep at night. 3 hour naps are good, IMO.



Amazingly enough, I've gotten another 6 hours of sleep, and might get a bit more.  Looks like it didn't hurt too much, but hopefully I won't crash tonight around that time.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Naps, I remember naps...naps were good.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Naps, I remember naps...naps were good.



 Especially when coupled with milk and cookies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> You guys are still on this thread?  More drivel!  More, I say!!!



drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel drivel

DDDDDDRRRRRRIIIIIIVVVVVVEEEEEELLLLLL!!!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Thank you, Fru, I think we've now met our drivel quota for the week.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thank you, Fru, I think we've now met our drivel quota for the week.



Good golly, I hope so!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Especially when coupled with milk and cookies.



Yes indeed... So where are they?


----------



## Steve Jung

*dribbles*


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *dribbles*



Ahah!  It was you!!!

*hands Steve a mop*


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahah!  It was you!!!
> 
> *hands Steve a mop*



Me? There's enough dribble on the Internet, thank you.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Me? There's enough dribble on the Internet, thank you.



Yeah, but not in the hive mind thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Isn't it rude to dribble everywhere....I mean that is just sick.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Isn't it rude to dribble everywhere....I mean that is just sick.



That's what I was saying.  Apparently manors aren't quite what they used to be in the hive.

How you doing Lady Acoma?


----------



## Steve Jung

Hi Lady_A.


----------



## Bront

Are people missing from the hive?  I haven't seen Kemrain in a while.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Kemrain in a while.



Same here.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Same here.



I see that she posts occasionaly in the PbP section, maybe just busy there.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> I see that she posts occasionaly in the PbP section, maybe just busy there.



Nah, it's probably my fault.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Nah, it's probably my fault.



Maybe she misses your chaps.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Maybe she misses your chaps.



Wait. You mean me NOT in chaps scared someone away?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Especially when coupled with milk and cookies.




At Grandma's house even!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Amazingly enough, I've gotten another 6 hours of sleep, and might get a bit more.  Looks like it didn't hurt too much, but hopefully I won't crash tonight around that time.




I ended up getting a 4 hour nap. I guess the rain we're getting now must've helped, coupled with not getting one yesterday...


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Wait. You mean me NOT in chaps scared someone away?



Flee. Flee.


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Flee. Flee.



Me flee?


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Wait. You mean me NOT in chaps scared someone away?



There are some strange people here on Enworld.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Me flee?



No. Me flee.


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> No. Me flee.



It, he, she flee?


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It, he, she flee?



The flea on she falls gleefully into pee?


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> The flea on she falls gleefully into pee?



That is not something I want to see.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> The flea on she falls gleefully into pee?



 YUCK, YUCK, YUCK!!!


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That is not something I want to see.



Sorry, needed something that rhymed.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, needed something that rhymed.



You could have used the word "sea".


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You could have used the word "sea".



You know that never occured to me.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> You know that never occured to me.



Of course not. You have a very warped mind.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Of course not. You have a very warped mind.



Or perhaps because I live near a frigging huge lake, so the word Sea is one I rarely use.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> At Grandma's house even!



 Over the hill and through the woods...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> There are some strange people here on Enworld.




Ya think?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ya think?



Well, if I'm here and accepted...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

New thread for ye chattermongers!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, if I'm here and accepted...




Even though you're not the one walking around in assless chaps....


----------

